# vowel = φωνήεν



## nickel (Jul 7, 2012)

Έξω τα πράγματα ξεκαθαρίζουν ακόμα και στα λεξικά για μαθητές:

*vowel*
1 a speech sound in which the mouth is open and the tongue is not touching the top of the mouth, the teeth, etc, for example /ɑː, e, ɔː/ 
2 a letter that represents a vowel sound. In English the vowels are a, e, i, o, and u.
(Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary)

*vowel*
1 a speech sound produced by humans when the breath flows out through the mouth without being blocked by the teeth, tongue or lips
_A short vowel is a short sound as in the word 'cup'.
A long vowel is a long sound as in the word 'shoe'._
Compare: consonant
2 a letter that represents a sound produced in this way
_The vowels in English are a, e, i, o and u._
Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary & Thesaurus

Από τα δικά μας, το ΛΝΕΓ (ο Μπαμπινιώτης) τα λέει με το νι και με το σίγμα:

*φωνήεν* (το) {φωνή-εντος | -εντα, -έντων} ΓΛΩΣΣ. κάθε ηχηρός φθόγγος τής γλώσσας που μπορεί να σχηματίσει μόνος του συλλαβή και που παράγεται με την ελεύθερη διέλευση (χωρίς πρόσκρουση σε φραγμό ή στενό) τού εκπνεόμενου αέρα από τον λάρυγγα και τη στοματική κοιλότητα: _η Ελληνική γλώσσα φωνητικώς έχει 5 φωνήεντα_ (τα /α/, /e/, /i/, /o/ και /u/), _τα οποία δηλώνονται στη γραφή με 7 (φωνητικά) γράμματα_ (τα _α, ε, η, ι, ο, υ, ω_) | _ανάλογα με τον τρόπο αρθρώσεώς τους τα φωνήεντα διακρίνονται σε ανοικτά_ (το /α/), _σε ενδιάμεσα_ (τα /e/ = _ε, αι_ και /ο/ = _ο, ω_) _και σε κλειστά_ (τα /i/ = _ι, η, υ, ει, οι, υι_ και /u/ = _ου_) | _στην Αρχαία Ελληνική υπήρχαν μακρά φωνήεντα_ (δηλώνονταν με τα γράμματα _η_ και _ω_), _βραχέα φωνήεντα_ (_ε_, _ο_) και _δίχρονα_ (_α_, _ι_ και _υ_).

Ξανά:
*η Ελληνική γλώσσα φωνητικώς έχει 5 φωνήεντα (τα /α/, /e/, /i/, /o/ και /u/), τα οποία δηλώνονται στη γραφή με 7 (φωνητικά) γράμματα (τα α, ε, η, ι, ο, υ, ω)*


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2012)

Συνεχίζεται η φωνηεντιάδα. Το τι είχε συμβεί το πρωτοπήρα χαμπάρι με το νήμα του Σαραντάκου, ένα από τα πιο εξαντλητικά νήματα του ιστολογίου του: *Τελικά, είναι εφτά τα φωνήεντα;*

Διάβασα και στο _Φιλολογικό_ το *Γλώσσα και ιδεολογία: φετφάδες αντί διαλόγου*, αλλά και άλλα που ξεχνάω τώρα. 

Σήμερα υπάρχει συνέχεια: ξαναγράφει ο Σαραντάκος (*Οι σκοταδιστές και o Μανολίτο*) και κύρια αφορμή είναι κείμενα όπως αυτό:
http://www.dimokratianews.gr/content/8229/γραμματική-χωρίς-«ήτα»-«ύψιλον»-και-«ωμέγα»
αυτό:
http://www.dimokratianews.gr/content/8250/εθνική-λοβοτομή
ή αυτό:
http://skeftomasteellhnika.blogspot.gr/2012/07/blog-post_9967.html

Δεν με ξενίζει η παχυλή άγνοια δημοσιογράφων ούτε η παρορμητικότητα πολιτικών, αλλά είναι θλιβερό να βλέπεις ότι δάσκαλοι και φιλόλογοι δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν πράγματα πολύ απλά, για… παιδιά του δημοτικού. Να φταίνε κάποιες ιδεολογικές παρωπίδες που τους τυφλώνουν ή πρόκειται για κοινή, κοινότατη ξεροκεφαλιά;

Ας φροντίσουμε ωστόσο να διορθωθεί και η εγγραφή στη Wikipedia (λήμμα *φωνήεν*). Δίνει τώρα αυτό το τρίγωνο φωνηέντων, το οποίο το ονομάζει _Το τρίγωνο των φωνηέντων του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου_, αφού πριν γράφει:
«Στο πάνω μέρος βρίσκονται τα φωνήεντα που προφέρονται με κλειστό το στόμα (ι, ου και ϋ-γαλλικό)».





*Μα από πότε το γαλλικό u είναι φωνήεν του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου;*

Και αφού μας δείχνει στο σχήμα ότι τα φωνήεντα του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου είναι τα *α, ε, ι, ο, ου* και το γαλλικό u, προσθέτει:

Τα φωνήεντα της ελληνικής είναι συνολικά εφτά και χωρίζονται σε τρεις κατηγορίες:
•	Τα βραχύχρονα (ε, ο),
•	τα μακρόχρονα (η, ω) και
•	τα δίχρονα (α, ι, υ)

Φταίνε μετά οι δάσκαλοι να μην ξέρουν πού πάν’ τα τέσσερα;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 12, 2012)

έβγαλα το ελληνικού αλφαβήτου από το τρίγωνο, και το υπόλοιπο:

Ελληνική γλώσσα 
(δες) Κύριο λήμμα: Φωνολογία της Ελληνικής γλώσσας
Φωνηεντικοί φθόγγοι 
Οι φωνηεντικοί φθόγγοι της ελληνικής είναι πέντε: a, e, i, o, u, όπως στη λέξη ατελείωτου. Υπάρχουν ακόμη τρεις δίφθογγοι: ai, oi, ei, όπως στις λέξεις, Αϊ-Γιώργης/γάιδαρος, απόειδα/κορόιδο, λέει/κέικ. Για την αρχαία φωνολογία, διάβασε Φωνολογία της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής γλώσσας.
Φωνηεντικά γράμματα 
Τα φωνηεντικά γράμματα της ελληνικής γλώσσας είναι εφτά α, ε, η, ι, ο, υ, ω. Μαζί με πέντε δίψηφα (αι, ει, οι, ου, υι) αναπαριστούν τους πέντε φωνηεντικούς φθόγγους:
α = [a]
αι, ε = [e]
ο, ω = [o]
ου = 
η, ι, υ, οι, ει, υι =


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2012)

Νιώθω πανευτυχής. Σ' ευχαριστώ (Σ' ευχαριστούμε) πολύ!


----------



## Themis (Jul 12, 2012)

Φωνηεντιάδας συνέχεια. Πρώτο θέμα στο In.gr, με διευκρίνιση και από τον Μπαμπινιώτη:
Σύγχυση φθόγγων και γραμμάτων - «Πόλεμος για τα φωνήεντα» ξέσπασε στο χώρο της εκπαίδευσης


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2012)

Πώς φαίνεται ότι είναι καλοκαίρι και δεν έχει ειδήσεις...


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Ωραιότατα. Ένα στιγμιότυπο από τη _Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής_ (Κλαίρη-Μπαμπινιώτη, 2005, §916, σ. 1006) και τις δηλώσεις Καζάζη και Μπαμπινιώτη από το in.gr και κλείσαμε (ελπίζω).






*Ι.Καζάζης: Κανένα γράμμα δεν αφαιρείται*

Ο Πρόεδρος του Κέντρου Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, Ι.Καζάζης, το οποίο αποτελεί τον κατά τον νόμο επιστημονικό σύμβουλο του υπουργείου Παιδείας, σημειώνει χαρακτηριστικά τα εξής:

Πρώτον, «τα γράμματα της ελληνικής αλφαβήτου, τα οποία χρησιμοποιούμε στον γραπτό λόγο είναι εικοσιτέσσερα (24). Επομένως κανένα γράμμα δεν αφαιρείται ούτε παραλείπεται στο διδασκόμενο σχολικό εγχειρίδιο».

Δεύτερον, «Οι φθόγγοι (ή ήχοι) που χρησιμοποιούνται στον προφορικό λόγο διακρίνονται σε φωνήεντα και σύμφωνα. Όπως διδάσκει ομόφωνα η επιστήμη της γλωσσολογίας (από τη μεγάλη ή «κρατική» Γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη του 1940 ως εκείνη των Κλαίρη -Μπαμπινιώτη του 2011), τα φωνήεντα, δηλαδή οι φωνηεντικοί φθόγγοι, είναι πέντε (5) (a, e, i, o, u), ενώ τα γράμματα, δηλαδή η γραπτή απόδοσή τους, είναι δώδεκα (12): επτά μονά γράμματα (α, ε, ι, η, υ, ο, ω) και πέντε διγράμματα: τα ει, οι, υι (για τη γραπτή απόδοση του φθόγγου /i/), το αι (για την απόδοση του /e/), και το ου (για τη γραπτή απόδοση του /u/)».

Τρίτον, «σε πολύ παλαιότερες —προεπιστημονικές— σχολικές γραμματικές συγχέονταν οι φθόγγοι (ό,τι προφέρουμε) με τα γράμματα (ό,τι γράφουμε). Αντίθετα, στην εν χρήσει σχολική «Νέα Ελληνική Γραμματική της Ε' και ΣΤ' Δημοτικού», και η επιστημονική διάκριση ακουόμενων ήχων και γραφόμενων συμβόλων παρουσιάζεται με απλότητα και ακρίβεια, και η άσκηση των μαθητών στην ορθή γραφή είναι συστηματική και αναλυτική μέσα από σαφείς και κατάλληλες ασκήσεις.

Εδώ και η παραδοσιακή ιστορική ορθογραφία τηρείται (αυτή που επιβάλλει την ποιοτική και την αριθμητική διάκριση 'φθόγγων' και 'γραμμάτων') και η επιστημονική αλήθεια εκφράζεται στο ακέραιο».

Τέταρτον, «η επιστημονική ορθότητα αποτελεί τη μόνη βάση τόσο για την ορθή εκπαίδευση των Ελλήνων μαθητών, όσο και για την προάσπιση της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας.»

*Γ.Μπαμπινιώτης: Κρίμα, αν όχι ντροπή...*

Στο θέμα παρενέβη και ο καθηγητής γλωσσολογίας και πρώην υπουργός Παιδείας Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης.

«Πληροφορούμαι ότι έχει εγερθεί ζήτημα για το πόσα είναι τα φωνήεντα τής γλώσσας μας! Πέντε (5), όπως γράφει η νέα σχολική γραμματική (και η γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη ήδη από το 1940! και η δική μας επιστημονική γραμματική Κλαίρη -Μπαμπινιώτη 2011), ή επτά (7), όπως μαθαίναμε στις παλαιότερες σχολικές γραμματικές; » αναρωτιέται σε ανάρτηση στην προσωπική του ιστοσελίδα ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης.

Και συνεχίζει: «Επιστημονική γλωσσολογική απάντηση: τα φωνήεντα ως φθόγγοι είναι πέντε (a, e, o, i, u). Τα γράμματα με τα οποία τα γράφουμε είναι επτά (α, ε, ι, η, υ, ο, ω) ή, ακριβέστερα, δώδεκα (12), αν προσθέσουμε τα διγράμματα ει, οι, υι (που χρησιμοποιούμε επίσης για τη γραπτή απόδοση τού φθόγγου i), το αι (για την απόδοση τού e) και το ου (για την απόδοση τού u). Ήτοι:

φθόγγος a = γράμμα α
φθόγγος e = γράμμα ε και δίγραμμα αι (επαινώ)
φθόγγος o = γράμματα ο και ω (χώρος)
φθόγγος i = γράμματα ι, η, υ (κυρία, τύπος) και διγράμματα ει, οι, υι (ειρηνικοί, υιός)
φθόγγος u = δίγραμμα ου (πού)

Στην παλαιότερη σχολική γραμματική -προτού αναπτυχθεί η φωνητική και η φωνολογία στην επιστήμη τής γλωσσολογίας- συγχέονταν οι φθόγγοι (οι ήχοι που προφέρουμε στη γλώσσα μας) με τα γράμματα (με τους τρόπους που παριστάνουμε στη γραφή μας τους ήχους, δηλ. τους φθόγγους).

Στη γλώσσα μας προφέρουμε πέντε (5) φωνηεντικούς φθόγγους, πέντε (5) φωνήεντα, αλλά έχουμε περισσότερα γράμματα, επτά μονογράμματα (7) και 5 διγράμματα για να δηλώνουμε στη γραφή των λέξεων τα 5 φωνήεντα: για τον φθόγγο /i/ (τον αποδίδω φωνητικώς) που προφέρουμε λ.χ. στη λέξη πύλη (για λόγους που συνδέονται με την ετυμολογία και την ιστορική ορθογραφία τής λέξης) χρησιμοποιούμε στη γραπτή απόδοση τής λέξης τα γράμματα υ και η. Για τον φθόγγο /i/ που προφέρουμε στη λέξη θείοι χρησιμοποιούμε τα διγράμματα ει και οι»

«Προσοχή! Είναι κρίμα -αν όχι ντροπή- να ξαναγυρίσουμε σήμερα στον 21ο αιώνα στα λάθη, δηλαδή στη σύγχυση φθόγγων και γραμμάτων ή, αλλιώς, στη σύγχυση προφοράς και γραφής, που γίνονταν στις παλαιότερες γραμματικές. Έχουμε τόσα άλλα προβλήματα να αντιμετωπίσουμε» καταλήγει ο καθηγητής γλωσσολογίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2012)

Για να αντιμετωπίσουμε και τη νέα συνωμοσιολογία περί κατάργησης φωνηέντων με τη σοβαρότητα που της αξίζει, Αύγουστος Κορτώ στο Φέισμπουκ:
Πάντως αν ισχύει ότι καταργούν τα φωνήεντα, παρακαλώ θερμά να ξεκινήσουν με τον ΟΑΕΕ.​


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2012)

Παρέμβαση 140 γλωσσολόγων:

ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΟΥ
Τις τελευταίες μέρες γίναμε μάρτυρες μιας μαζικής επίθεσης εναντίον του νέου σχολικού εγχειριδίου γραμματικής για το Δημοτικό σχολείο, με τον τίτλο «Γραμματική Ε' και Στ' Δημοτικού» (το οποίο διανέμεται στα σχολεία της χώρας από τον Νοέμβριο του 2011), και των συγγραφέων του. Με αστραπιαία ταχύτητα εκατοντάδες ιστότοποι στο διαδίκτυο έσπευσαν να αναπαραγάγουν και να διαδώσουν ένα κείμενο πολεμικής το οποίο υπογράφεται από την κ. Μαρία Χρυσού, δασκάλα στο 1ο Δημοτικό Σχολείο Ραφήνας, και αναρτήθηκε την 28η Ιουνίου 2012 στον ιστότοπο του Συλλόγου Εκπαιδευτικών Π.Ε. «Αλέξανδρος Δελμούζος».

Στο κείμενο αυτό, με τον τίτλο «Η ελληνική γλώσσα πρέπει να μείνει ανέπαφη» η κ. Χρυσού κατηγορεί τους συγγραφείς του εγχειριδίου ότι καταργούν από την ελληνική γλώσσα τα φωνήεντα ήτα, ύψιλον και ωμέγα, καθώς και τα σύμφωνα ξι και ψι, ενώ προσθέτουν τον (κατά τη γνώμη της) «δίφθογγο» ου καθώς και τα δίψηφα μπ, ντ και γκ. Υποστηρίζει επίσης ότι η επιλογή αυτή αποτελεί απόκλιση από την «προγενέστερη γραμματική του Μαν. Τριανταφυλλίδη» καθώς συνιστά «αλλαγή της κλασσικής γραμματικής σε φωνητική γραμματική». Υποθέτει ότι είτε το βιβλίο αυτό «εκδόθηκε χωρίς τον ενδελεχή έλεγχο, και ως εκ τούτου, εκ παραδρομής δημοσιοποιήθηκε κάποια πρόταση κάποιου ανθέλληνα φιλόλογου» είτε στο εγχειρίδιο «εσκεμμένα [..]
πάρθηκε η απόφαση ενός ακόμα βιασμού της ελληνικής γλώσσας». Κλείνει μάλιστα το άρθρο της συνδέοντας, δίχως αιτιολόγηση, την υποτιθέμενη αφαίρεση γραμμάτων από την ελληνική γλώσσα με την «εθνική εξολόθρευση», την προσπάθεια μερικών «να θυσιάσουμε την γλώσσα μας για να μοιάσουμε στους δυτικούς, για να γίνουμε αρεστοί από αυτούς» και προσθέτοντας ότι η χρήση του μονοτονικού συστήματος γραφής «έφερε την δυσλεξία στην πρώτη θέση των μαθησιακών δυσκολιών, εξαιτίας της ελλείψεως βασικών κανόνων γραμματικής και τονισμού». Υποστηρίζει, τέλος, ότι τα φωνήεντα
«ενυπάρχουν στο DNA μας από την αρχή της υπάρξεως μας στον πλανήτη» και ότι «το κάθε γράμμα μας έχει την βαρύτητά του, ο κάθε φθόγγος έχει την μουσικότητα του, και ο κάθε τόνος είχε την αξία του». 

*Αρχικά, ως επιστημονική κοινότητα αποφασίσαμε να μην αντιδράσουμε, καθώς εκλάβαμε το παραπάνω κείμενο ως ένα από τα συνήθη διαδικτυακά ευτράπελα. Δεν μπορούσαμε να φανταστούμε ότι το άρθρο ήταν γνήσιο και ότι μια δασκάλα σε ελληνικό σχολείο θα παρανοούσε βασικούς κανόνες της γραμματικής της Νέας Ελληνικής.* Πολύ δε περισσότερο, δεν μπορούσαμε να φανταστούμε ότι η παρανόηση αυτή θα κατέληγε σε τέτοια σφοδρή επίθεση. Γρήγορα, όμως, παρατηρήσαμε ότι το κείμενο άρχισε να αναδημοσιεύεται σε πολυάριθμους ιστοτόπους, διανθισμένο με πληθώρα ανακριβειών, όπως το ψεύδος ότι ο Σύλλογος «Αλέξανδρος Δελμούζος» διεξάγει ψηφοφορία με σκοπό την απόσυρση του εγχειριδίου γραμματικής και ότι τάχα το κείμενο της κ. Χρυσού αποτελεί κείμενο διαμαρτυρίας του ίδιου του Συλλόγου. Προς τιμήν του ο Σύλλογος έσπευσε να διαψεύσει τις ανακρίβειες αυτές, οι οποίες όμως αναπαράγονται ακόμα από την πλειονότητα των ιστοτόπων που αναδημοσιεύουν το κείμενο της κ. Χρυσού. 

Το πλήρες κείμενο και τα ονόματα των 140 γλωσσολόγων εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2012)

Κρατάω από το κείμενο την παρακάτω παράγραφο (αφού της αφαιρέσω ένα περίσσιο «να» που τους ξέφυγε):

«Θεωρούμε θλιβερό το γεγονός ότι ένα άρθρο με τόσο φτωχά, εσφαλμένα και αντιεπιστημονικά επιχειρήματα αναπαράγεται και διαδίδεται άκριτα στο διαδίκτυο και στα Μ.Μ.Ε. και αναγορεύεται σε μείζον θέμα συζήτησης».

Ωστόσο, φαίνεται ότι δεν ήρθε ακόμα η ώρα να κάνουμε σούμα. Βιάστηκε ο Βύρων Πολύδωρας και κατέθεσε ερώτηση, στην οποία λέει ανοησίες όπως «Επειδή όλα δείχνουν και μας κάνουν να υποψιαζόμαστε πως τα πράγματα οδηγούνται και καθοδηγούνται ύπουλα και ταχέως στη λεγόμενη φωνητική γραφή και κατ’ επέκταση στην αντικατάσταση του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου από το λατινικό, όπως θεαματικά, προοιμιακά όσο και προκλητικά φαίνεται από τα εισαγόμενα νέα σύμφωνα μπ, ντ, γκ».
http://www.real.gr/DefaultArthro.aspx?page=arthro&id=161027&catID=77

Ενδεχομένως, θα είδατε και τον εθνικό μας πλασιέ να σχολιάζει το βιβλίο της γραμματικής με σκοπό να πουλήσει μερικές σειρές των Απάντων του Παλαμά.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUksTaku4lI

Τόση επιπολαιότητα πια; Τόση αυτογελοιοποίηση;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2012)

> *Δεν μπορούσαμε να φανταστούμε ότι το άρθρο ήταν γνήσιο και ότι μια δασκάλα σε ελληνικό σχολείο θα παρανοούσε βασικούς κανόνες της γραμματικής της Νέας Ελληνικής.*


Εγώ κρατάω αυτό, και αναρωτιέμαι αν θα έπρεπε να ακολουθηθεί κάποια διαδικασία αξιολόγησης της επαγγελματικής ικανότητας της εν λόγω κυρίας.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 15, 2012)

Και φυσικά, δεν μπορούσε να λείπει και ο Στάθης απ' τον χορό.


----------



## Themis (Jul 16, 2012)

Φωνηεντιάδα reloaded. Πάλι πρώτο θέμα στο In.gr, με επέλαση του τιτανομεγιστοτεράστιου Βύρωνα Πολύδωρα εναντίον των 140 γλωσσολόγων:
«Οργανωμένο σχέδιο» - Πόλεμο κηρύσσει ο Β.Πολύδωρας στους 140 επιστήμονες για το θέμα των φωνηέντων


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2012)

Όπως σχολίασε και κάποιος εδώ: «Ο πρώτος μη-επανδρωμένος εγκέφαλος που﻿ τέθηκε σε τροχιά γύρω από τη Βουλή.»


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2012)

Όταν πας να δικαιολογήσεις μια γκάφα κάνοντας μια τετραπλάσια γκάφα, ούτε ο καύσωνας δεν σε ξεπλένει...

Αυτό το πήρα από τον επίσημο ιστότοπο του Βύρωνα Πολύδωρα. Πιστεύω ότι το μήνυμα πρέπει να γίνει «Δώστε μου πίσω τα φωνήεντά μου».


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

Παντελής Μπουκάλας στη σημερινή Καθημερινή:

*Τα φωνήεντα και οι συνήθεις «ανθέλληνες»*

Καχύποπτοι όπως είμαστε, για λίγα πράγματα εμφανιζόμαστε πλειοψηφικά βέβαιοι. Πρώτον, ότι ο Θεός είναι Έλληνας, ιδίως όταν τα εθνικά μας χρώματα μάχονται σε κάποιο αθλητικό πεδίο, γήπεδο ποδοσφαίρου, κλειστό του μπάσκετ, πισίνα του πόλο κ.τ.λ. Δεύτερον, ναι μεν δεν υπάρχουν ανώτεροι και κατώτεροι λαοί, πάντως εμείς είμαστε ανώτεροι των μεταναστών (αυτό δήλωσε το 63% εξ ημών σε πρόσφατη έρευνα). Δηλαδή -και γιατί να το κρύψωμεν άλλωστε- είμαστε Ο Ανώτερος Λαός.

Πεποίθηση τρίτη: η γλώσσα μας είναι η αρχαιότερη και πλουσιότερη στον κόσμο («έχει εκατομμύρια λέξεις», όπως λένε όσοι από εθνικόφρονη ασχετοσύνη μετρούσαν ξεχωριστή λέξη καθέναν από τους εκατό τύπους με τους οποίους εμφανίζεται ένα ρήμα κλινόμενο σε όλους τους χρόνους και τις εγκλίσεις), η μόνη με ενσωματωμένα κρυφά νοήματα, η μόνη μουσική, η μόνη συμβατή με τα κομπιούτερ (εξού και ο θρυλικός έρως του Μπιλ Γκέιτς), η μόνη που βρίσκεται χαραγμένη πάνω σε Ούφο (το γράμμα έψιλον...), αλλά και πάνω στον Άρη (τον πλανήτη, όχι την ομάδα της Θεσσαλονίκης).. Και επειδή όλ’ αυτά είναι νόμοι της φύσεως, ιδού και ο «νόμος της πολιτικής», στον οποίο επίσης πλειοψηφικά πιστεύουμε: με αρχηγό τον Χένρι Κίσινγκερ (εκείνον με τις γνωστές δηλώσεις που δεν έγιναν ποτέ, αλλά τι σημασία έχει), μυριάδες ανθέλληνες, σιωνιστές, μασόνοι, εαμοβούλγαροι, κουάκεροι, ιλουμινάτοι, μπιλντερμπεργκιανοί και λοιποί βδελυροί πάνε να μας φάνε ό,τι πολυτιμότερο: τη γλώσσα μας. Τ’ ακούς μάλιστα αυτό από ραδιοτηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς που μόνοι τους διάλεξαν μη ελληνικό όνομα και δεν τους το επέβαλε κανένας ανθέλλην συνωμότης, και δεν ξέρεις ποια υποχρέωση προηγείται: του γέλιου ή του κλάματος.

Τώρα λοιπόν μας κλέβουν τα ιερά μας φωνήεντα. Αυτό κατανόησε μια δασκάλα, ανίκανη να δει τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στους ήχους και τα γράμματα, παρότι τη διδάχτηκε. Αυτό διαλαλούν τα μπλογκ του αγριολαϊκισμού και οι εφημερίδες του εθνικόφρονος κιτρινισμού. Αυτό διακηρύσσουν οι εκπομπές όσων δημοσιογράφων έχουν μόνο τους εφόδιο την παντογνωσία τους. Αυτό βροντοφωνάζει ο φιλολογών Βύρων Πολύδωρας, που κατέθεσε ερώτηση στη Βουλή...

Δεν το πιστεύουν βέβαια αυτό 140 γλωσσολόγοι, που, έντρομοι από την καταιγίδα της αγράμματης εθνικοφροσύνης, δημοσιοποίησαν σχετικό κείμενο. Για να θυμίσουν (εις μάτην φοβάμαι) όσα αποτελούν κοινό επιστημονικό κτήμα χρόνια τώρα: ότι άλλο η γραφή κι άλλο η φωνή, ότι τα φωνήεντα της Αρχαίας είναι εφτά, της δε Νέας πέντε, αφού χάθηκε η προσωδία. Εχουν δίκιο οι γλωσσολόγοι μας. «Ευτράπελα» είναι όλα τούτα, καταγέλαστα. Αλλού όμως. Οχι εδώ. Όχι στη χώρα της φαιδράς πορτοκαλέας όπου συνεχίζουμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε σαν σοβαρό πολιτικό (και επιπλέον γραμματιζούμενο) τον υφυπουργό που άλλαξε τις πινακίδες για να τις βλέπει πολυτονικές στη δίμηνη θητεία του και να νιώθει Σωκράτης - τουλάχιστον. Έχει σημασία που ο Σωκράτης δεν σκάμπαζε από τόνους και πνεύματα, αφού δεν υπήρχαν στον καιρό του; Τι; Τα ’χαν αρπάξει οι Πέρσες;


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

Από την άλλη το άρθρο του Απόστολου Διαμαντή στο protagon.gr είναι υπόδειγμα αντιεπιστημονικής γραφής:

...Το ποια είναι τα φωνήεντα δεν θα μας το πει ο γλωσσολόγος, ο οποίος αύριο πιθανόν να μας πει ότι είναι 3 και μεθαύριο 2. Το πόσα είναι τα φωνήεντα της ελληνικής γλώσσας το έχουμε ήδη αποφασίσει εδώ και 3 χιλιάδες χρόνια. Είναι 7...
...Κάθε ιστορικό ή γλωσσικό ζήτημα, δεν είναι υπόθεση των επιστημόνων, είναι υπόθεση του λαού...
...Εάν λοιπόν κάνουμε τα φωνήεντα 5 επειδή μας το λένε οι γλωσσολόγοι, τότε γιατί να μην αφήσουμε μόνον το γιώτα;...
Με κερασάκι τη γνωστή κινδυνολογία: Η ελληνική παιδεία έχει εντελώς διακοπεί.

Κατέθεσε σχόλια και ο Σαραντάκος.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2012)

Αυτός ο άνθρωπος διδάσκει σε πανεπιστήμιο...

(και πενήντα καλύτεροί του είναι άνεργοι)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2012)

Ο Γιάννης Χάρης σχολίασε:

αυτό που πρέπει να μάθει ο ανειδοποίητος αναγνώστης, διότι "Βεβαίως το πράγμα δεν είναι καθόλου αστείο", είναι εν συντομία ότι

οι γλωσσικές απόψεις που προβάλλει ο κ. Διαμαντής, τώρα και παλαιότερα, δεν στηρίζονται από καμία γλωσσολογική σχολή, προοδευτική ή συντηρητική (βλ. τώρα την αντίδραση και του Μπαμπινιώτη), ούτε καν από την ίδια την Ιστορία της γλώσσας!

δυστυχώς, απόψεις τέτοιες φέρουν τη σφραγίδα της "γλωσσολογικής σχολής" Πλεύρη πατρός, Άδωνη Γεωργιάδη, Τζιροπούλου-Ευσταθίου κ.ά.

μπορεί ο καθένας, φυσικά, να τις ασπάζεται, ας ξέρει όμως πού καλλιεργούνται (για να μην πω χαλκεύονται)


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

Κοίτα να δεις που και οι ξένοι λες και είναι συνεννοημένοι:

Στην ενότητα *Byzantine Greek* της Britannica γράφει:
Most of the phonological and grammatical developments that separate present-day Greek from the Koine occurred during this period. Thus, in the phonology the two high front vowels /i/ and /ü/ were merged, simplifying the six-vowel system to *the five-vowel system of Modern Greek*.
http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/244595/Greek-language/74659/Byzantine-Greek


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

:)  :twit: :laugh: :up:
Γελάω, έχω ξεκαρδιστεί. Την πιο καλή δουλειά την κάνει η Γραμματική του Γυμνασίου (η Γραμματική που έχουμε εδώ), με αποτέλεσμα να μην την έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι οι φωνηεντόπληκτοι. Τι κάνει; Δεν αναφέρει αριθμό φωνηέντων. Λέει ότι «Οι φθόγγοι διακρίνονται σε φωνήεντα και σύμφωνα» και λίγο παρακάτω δίνει έναν πίνακα παρόμοιο με τον πίνακα που έχει η Γραμματική του Μπαμπινιώτη στο #7, μόνο με ελληνικά γράμματα: ι, ε, α, ο, ου αντί για i, e, a, o, u. Και δεν λέει πουθενά ότι τα φωνήεντα είναι 5. Λέει βέβαια ότι «Οι φθόγγοι της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας είναι συνολικά 33, ενώ σύμφωνα με κάποιες γλωσσολογικές αναλύσεις είναι 31», αλλά ελπίζουμε να καταλαβαίνουν όλοι ότι άλλο φθόγγοι και άλλο γράμματα του αλφαβήτου. Είναι μια καλή αρχή αν το έχουν πιάσει αυτό.

Επειδή η σχετική ενότητα εξηγεί κάποια πράγματα για τη Φωνητική και τη Φωνολογία, προσθέτω 4 σελίδες εδώ κάτω. Όλο και κάποιος μπορεί να ξεστραβωθεί.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

Πω πω, μας πήραν χαμπάρι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2012)

Κρίμα που δεν φαίνεται στο απόκομμα της εφημερίδας (είναι από μεσαία στήλη) και η πηγή: Είναι από την έγκυρη _New South Walzes Gazette_.


----------



## Themis (Jul 18, 2012)

Και πού να είχαν πάρει είδηση ότι τα φωνήεντα οι ανθέλληνες δεν τα έκαναν πέντε αλλά τέσσερα. Γιατί μη μου πείτε ότι μπορεί να δεχθεί ο έλλην λόγος σαν φωνήεν εκείνο το αδελφίστικο το "ου". Εγώ απαιτώ να μού γυρίσουν πίσω όχι μόνο το "η" και το "ω" αλλά και το "υ", αυτοτελές και υπερήφανο. Αλλιώς θα κλατήσω την αναπνοή μου μέχλι να πεσάνω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2012)

Εγώ πέταξα πάντως το γάντι στον Διαμαντή: του έβαλα στοίχημα 1.000 ευρώ ότι κάνει λάθος. Αν είναι μάγκας, ας το πάει. Βέβαια, προς το παρόν, δεν έχει δημοσιευτεί τίποτα στο protagon, ίσως επειδή τις νύχτες δεν έχουν λογοκριτή υπηρεσίας, ίσως επειδή δεν θέλουν να το γυρίσουν στον τζόγο. Ωστόσο, ιδού τι του έγραψα:


Κύριε Διαμαντή, αναρωτιόμουν αν υπάρχει ποτέ περίπτωση να παραδεχτείτε το λάθος σας. Εγώ είμαι διατεθειμένος να βάλω στοίχημα 1.000 ευρώ, σοβαρά το λέω, ότι κάνετε λάθος, αλλά τι θα ήταν αυτό που θα σας έπειθε για το λάθος σας;

Να απευθυνθούμε, ας πούμε, στο λαό; Βγαίνουμε λοιπόν στο δρόμο και βρίσκουμε το λαό.
— Έλα εδώ, λαέ, γιά πες μας ποια είναι τα φωνήεντα. Τα ξέρεις;
— Τα ξέρω.
— Πες τα λοιπόν να δούμε πόσα είναι.
— Είναι το άλφα…
— Κάτσε, κάτσε. Ποιο άλφα; Το άλφα είναι το όνομα του γράμματος, δεν είναι φωνήεν. Είναι φωνήεν το «λφ»;
— Α, ωραία, κατάλαβα. Είναι το ααα.
— Μάλιστα, σωστά. Μόνο πιο σιγά, μας πήρες τ’ αφτιά.
— Είναι και το εεε.
— Πολύ ωραία. Μόνο πιο σιγά είπαμε.
— Είναι και το ι….
Κοντοστάθηκε. Σκεφτόταν το «η» αλλά δεν μπορούσε να ξαναπεί ι. Είχε αρχίσει να καταλαβαίνει αυτό που καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου και βουλευτές αδυνατούν να καταλάβουν.
— Είναι και το ο.
Είχε μπει ήδη στο νόημα. Δεν έκανε το λάθος ούτε καν να σκεφτεί το «υ» και το «ω». 
— Αυτά.
— Αυτά τα τέσσερα μόνο; Το ου δεν είναι φωνήεν;
— Ουουου! αυτό κι αν είναι φωνήεν.

Κι αφού ο λαός αποφάσισε ότι τα φωνήεντα είναι πέντε, θα περιμένω, αν είναι να βάλουμε το στοίχημα, να μου στείλετε τα χίλια μου ευρώ. Ή τουλάχιστον να παραδεχτείτε το λάθος σας, κύριε Διαμαντή.​


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2012)

Ένα έχω να παρατηρήσω πάντως: Δεν έχει ξαναϋπάρξει άρθρο στο Πρόταγκον με τόσα πολλά τεκμηριωμένα (αρνητικά) σχόλια από μορφωμένους ανθρώπους. Συνήθως τα περισσότερα σχόλια στο Πρόταγκον είναι επιπέδου καφενείου.

Ο ίδιος ο Διαμαντής, απαντώντας στα δεκάδες σχόλια που κυριολεκτικά τον ξεφωνίζουν ως επιστήμονα, έχει απαντήσει μεταξύ άλλων τα εξής:
 Eπισημαίνω εκ νέου ότι η γλώσσα, όπως και η ιστορία, δεν είναι ιδιοκτησία κανενός, αλλά κυρίως είναι έκφραση μιας κοινότητας πολιτισμού. Υπό την έννοια αυτή κανένας γλωσσολόγος δεν έχει δικαίωμα παρέμβασης σε θέματα που άπτονται της συλλογικής εθνικής συνείδησης, διότι τότε γλώσσα και ιστορία θα ήταν έρμαια των συνθηκών. Το κράτος και οι επιστήμονες δεν έχουν την αρμοδιότητα να αλλάζουν βασικές συνιστώσες της εθνικής ταυτότητας και κάθε σοβαρό δυτικό έθνος φροντίζει να προστατεύει την ιστορική του ταυτότητα. Οι επιστήμονες καλούνται απλώς να ερμηνεύσουν και να κατανοήσουν την συλλογική εθνική ταυτότητα, την παράδοση δηλαδή. Το ποια ιστορία θα διδάσκονται τα παιδιά στο σχολείο δεν το αποφασίζει ο επιστήμονας μόνος του, το έχει ήδη αποφασίσει η συλλογική συνείδηση, όπως αυτή έχει εκφραστεί μέσα στην λαϊκή και λόγια παράδοση. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι εκ του πονηρού. Προφανώς εξελίσσεται μέσα στο χρόνο κίνηση απλοποίησης της ελληνικής γλώσσας για άγνωστους λόγους... 


Με δυο προτάσεις πέταξε στα σκουπίδια την επιστημονική αλήθεια. Αυτό το φαιδρό άτομο ονομάζεται επιστήμονας... 

​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πέταξα πάντως το γάντι στον Διαμαντή: του έβαλα στοίχημα 1.000 ευρώ ότι κάνει λάθος. Αν είναι μάγκας, ας το πάει. Βέβαια, προς το παρόν, δεν έχει δημοσιευτεί τίποτα στο protagon, ίσως επειδή τις νύχτες δεν έχουν λογοκριτή υπηρεσίας, ίσως επειδή δεν θέλουν να το γυρίσουν στον τζόγο. Ωστόσο, ιδού τι του έγραψα:


Μπήκε, μπήκε... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2012)

Αμέσως μετά μπήκε και ο θαμώνας του καφενείου, ονόματι Spiros:

Πωπω τον φάγατε τον καθηγητή.Την αποψη του είπε ο άνθρωπος και μόνο κατάρες δεν άκουσε.Αμα μπορούσα θα έπαιρνα τα βιογραφικά των σχολιαστών να δω τις σπουδές τους.Αν κρίνω από τα καλογραμμένα σχόλια των περισσοτέρων είναι άνθρωποι με υψηλή μόρφωση.Τουλάχιστον εκείνα τα παλιά βιβλία που είχαν 7 φωνήεντα και δασείες και περισπωμένες κάνανε καλή δουλειά.Τα καινούργια;Θα δούμε...​ 
Μόνο από τέτοιους μπορεί να πάρει θετικά σχόλια ο κύριος Διαμαντής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2012)

Ο οποίος κύριος Διαμαντής απάντησε σήμερα με νέο άρθρο, Εγοπρόβατα, με το οποίο πραγματικά μπορεί να καταλάβει κανείς γιατί η Ελλάδα έφτασε εδώ που έφτασε (και δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει την πτώση).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2012)

Δείτε και το σχόλιό μου, όταν δημοσιευτεί. Και στα δύο άρθρα του.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 18, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως προτείνω να μπούμε και να ποντάρουμε πάνω στον Νίκελ, μπας και βγάλουμε κάνα ευρουδάκι γιατί έχουμε στεγνώσει 

Πάντως αν δει κανείς τους νέους γλωσσαμύντορες έχει ενδιαφέρον. Μέχρι στιγμής εδώ μέσα έχουν μπει: Στάθης :lol: :devil: Πολύδωρας :lol::lol::lol: Διαμαντής :lol::lol::lol::lol: :clap::clap: Και διάφοροι τύποι που χρησιμοποιούν επιχειρήματα του στυλ: "Θα καταθέσω μόνο τι είπε ο μέγας Μουφλουζέλης -ε_γώ δεν έχω πάει στο σχολείο ούτ' έχω μάθει γράμματα πολλά, ξέρω όμως ένα κι ένα κάνουν δύο και τα φωνήεντα είναι εφτά". _(Όπου ο ίδιος καλός τραγουδοποιός αλλά μάλλον ακατάλληλος για φιλόλογος, ισχυρίζεται παρακάτω ότι η προπαραλήγουσα δεν περισπάται όταν η λήγουσα είναι μακρά. Κι αφού το 'χει πει ο κακόμοιρος, ούτε σχολείο έχει πάει ούτε γράμματα έχει μάθει. Τι τον ζορίζουνε; )
Απαπά ξινή και κακιά που 'χω γίνει. Καλά με είπε Τασσώ Καβββαδδία εκείνος ο πολυτονιάτης στου Σαράντ. Κοιτάω τις περισπωμένες και κόβει το κείμενο σαν μαγιονέζα.


----------



## sarant (Jul 18, 2012)

Αυτό το απόκομμα της εφημερίδας είναι εξαιρετική τρολιά, μπράβο! Δικό μας είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2012)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι αναγνώρισα και τον συγγραφέα του.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2012)

Πάντως στο καινούργιο άρθρο του Διαμαντή η καζούρα πάει σύννεφο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Φωνηεντιάδας συνέχεια, να μη χάνουμε επεισόδια. Διότι η όλη υπόθεση είναι φαιδρή, αλλά μερικοί θα πρέπει να μάθουν μια για πάντα να σκέφτονται πριν μιλάνε. Και μόνο το χρόνο που έχουν φάει από παραγωγικούς ανθρώπους να σκεφτείς... Λοιπόν:

Σαραντάκος: *Ο Βύρων πήρε τ’ όπλο του, κρυφτείτε γλωσσολόγοι!*
Απάντηση των συγγραφέων της Γραμματικής, η οποία καταλήγει ως εξής: «Το μόνο ουσιαστικό ερώτημα που μένει ανοιχτό, το μόνο που πρέπει να μας απασχολήσει όλους σοβαρά –και μάλιστα στις παρούσες πολύ δύσκολες περιστάσεις που περνάει η χώρα μας– είναι σε τι εκδηλώσεις υστερίας μπορεί να οδηγήσει ο συνδυασμός βαθιάς άγνοιας, ελλιπούς ενημέρωσης και άκρατου φανατισμού».

Τα Εγοπρόβατα, σίκουελ του Α. Διαμαντή, στο οποίο λέει: «Οι 140 γλωσσολόγοι πλανώνται εάν νομίζουν ότι τρώμε κουτόχορτο». Εγώ πάντως δεν βρίσκω άλλη εξήγηση.

Και έπεται συνέχεια. 

(Τον συγγραφέα της τρολιάς τον ξέρω κι εγώ.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 18, 2012)

Όταν λέω ότι η Ελλάδα είναι άντρο αντιεπιστημονικότητας με λένε υπερβολικό. Όταν λέω ότι το σχολείο δεν μαθαίνει στους πολίτες στάλα ορθολογισμού, με λένε ψεύτη. Κι όταν λέω ότι το 90% των Ελλήνων δεν ξέρουν βασικά πράγματα του δημοτικού, με λένε τερατολόγο. Λουστείτε με ούλτρεξ και θα δείτε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2012)

Go Helle :upz:


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2012)

+1 στον Helle :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2012)

Έγραψε κάποιος σχολιαστής στο Πρόταγκον:

Ο κ. Διαμαντής δεν μας λέει απλά τους λόγους για τους οποίους υποτίθεται πως έγινε κάτι που ποτέ δεν έγινε αλλά και τι υποκρύπτεται πίσω από το μη γενόμενο! 
Ο φθόγγος είναι ήχος και το γράμμα είναι σύμβολο. Η διάκριση των δύο είναι ξεκάθαρη, δεν καταργεί τίποτα και δεν υποκρύπτει τίποτα. 
Μην συνεχίζετε τον αυτοεξευτελισμό σας κ. Διαμαντή. Σας προτείνω άλλη φορά να διαλέξτε κάποιο συντηρητικό forum χαμηλού επιπέδου (υπάρχουν άφθονα) που δεν γίνεται τόσο φανερή η ανεπάρκειά σας. Υπάρχουν αρκετοί που θα ακούσουν με ενδιαφέρον τις ιστορίες για συνωμοσίες των θολοκουλτουριάρηδων ψευτοπροοδευτικών κατά της γλώσσας και της ιστορίας των Ελλήνων και τις μυστικιστικές θεωρίες σας πως η μελέτη των γλωσσών και της ιστορίας είναι βιωματική διαδικασία και όχι μεθοδική αναζήτηση. Αποφύγετε το protagon γιατί εκτίθεστε.​​


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2012)

Εγώ επιμένω να του υπενθυμίζω το στοίχημα. Του κατέθεσα και ένα πεντέφι για μελέτη (στο #22). Αλλά περιμένω να δω αν θα ισχύσει το εγγλέζικο:
*Why don't you put your money where your mouth is!*


----------



## bernardina (Jul 18, 2012)

Δύο ακόμα διαμαντάκια του Διαμαντή. Στο τέλος θα αποκτήσουμε αδαμαντωρυχείο, να το δείτε.

_Έχω καταργήσει βεβαίως την ανάγνωση, με τα δικά σας κριτήρια, Δεν διαβάζω Ζατέλη_ #15 

_Όσο για τους Γλυξβούργους και τα άλλα θλιβερά που γράφονται, θέλω να σας υπενθυμίσω ότι ο Κοκός είναι *απολύτως σεβαστός *(σικ ρεεεεε!) εν σχέσει με τα κυρίαρχο πολιτικό προσωπικό της μεταπολίτευσης, το οποίον συνήθως οδηγείται στα δικαστήρια για καταχρήσεις και άλλα ατιμωτικά αδικήματα.#23 :clap:_
Ε μα πες το χρυσέ μου, τι μας βασανίζεις


----------



## Irini (Jul 19, 2012)

Δε μου λέτε, σχόλια του στυλ "γιατί χρησιμοποιούν λατινικούς χαρακτήρες στην απάντησή τους; Ε; Ε; Άρα θέλουν να καταργήσουν το ελληνικό αλφάβητο" έχει; Κι όταν τους λες για IPA να αδιαφορούν πλήρως; Αυτά είναι που μ' αρέσουν περισσότερο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 19, 2012)

Εγώ απορώ για το μέγεθος εγκεφάλου της δασκάλας που ξεκίνησε όλην την αηδία. Άντε, τα άλλα τούβλα που το συνεχίζουν δεν είδαν καν το βιβλίο, αλλά αυτή το είδε. Πόση φαιά ουσία θέλει για να καταλάβεις ότι αν πρότεινε φωνητική γραφή θα ήταν γραμμένο και σε φωνητική γραφή; Ή μάλλον δεν την προτείνει, κατά τον εν λόγω στόκο, αλλά την επιβάλλει στεγνά. Λέει "_τα φωνήεντα είναι 5_", όχι "_τα φωνήεντα πρέπει να γίνουν 5_", ωστόσο δεν λέει "_τα φονίεdα ίνε πέdε_". Αυτό είναι σαν να γράφω: "_η ἑλληνική γλώσσα ἕχει μόνο ἔνα τονικό σημάδι -την ὀξεία- καί κανένα πνεῦμα_".


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2012)

Νέο επεισόδιο. Κατέθεσε και ο Κασιδιάρης ερώτηση στον υπουργό παιδείας (τη βρίσκετε εδώ αν δεν βαριέστε). Αξιοσημείωτο το παρακάτω επιχείρημα:

Διαβάζοντας το εν λόγω βιβλίο, διαπιστώσαμε ότι στη σελ. 36 αναφέρεται ότι τα φωνήεντα της ελληνικής γλώσσας είναι πέντε και συγκεκριμένα τα (α),(ε),(ι),(ο),(ου), ενώ τα γράμματα (η),(υ) και (ω) παραλείπονται με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν παριστούν ξεχωριστό φθόγγο (γλωσσικό ήχο, φώνημα), αλλά η εκφορά τους ταυτίζεται με εκείνη του γράμματος ιώτα (ι) και του γράμματος όμικρον (ο) αντιστοίχως. Βεβαίως, η άποψη αυτή δεν επιβεβαιώνεται από τα σύγχρονα επιστημονικά δεδομένα, καθώς έχει διαπιστωθεί ότι κατά την εκφορά του προφορικού λόγου το διάγραμμα της ηχογράφησης καθενός από τα παραπάνω γράμματα μέσα στα πλαίσια ολοκληρωμένων προτάσεων είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό.

Αυτοί δεν μπερδεύουν, σαν κάποιους άλλους, τα φωνήεντα-φθόγγους-ήχους (α, ε, ι, ο, ου) με τα φωνήεντα-γράμματα (α, ε, ι, η, ο, υ, ω). Όχι. Αυτοί σου λένε: πώς παραλείπεις, κύριε, τα (η), (υ) και (ω) όταν έχει διαπιστωθεί ότι προφέρονται διαφορετικά. Μέσα σε προτάσεις. Για να καταλάβετε: αν πείτε «Κασιδιάρης» σκέτο, δεν καταλαβαίνετε καμία διαφορά ανάμεσα στο πρώτο -_ι_- και το -_η_-. Αν όμως το βάλετε σε πρόταση, ιδίως όταν είναι ολοκληρωμένη, να μην τη σταματήσετε στη μέση σαν coitus interruptus, τότε θα αρχίσετε να αντιλαμβάνεστε (αν όχι εσείς, τα μηχανήματα οπωσδήποτε) ότι το -_η_- προφέρεται με μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια από το αρχικό -_ι_-. (Επιμένω στο αρχικό -_ι_-, διότι δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο το δεύτερο πρέπει να προφερθεί συνιζημένο ή όχι, δηλαδή Κασιδι-άρης.) 

Ακούστε το βιντεάκι. Ακούστε τον Παπαγιαννόπουλο. Ακούστε το μάκρος του «πωπώ»! Είναι ή δεν είναι προδότες που θέλουν να το γράφουμε «ποπό»; (Αυτό είναι και το γνωστό «επιχείρημα του ποπό».)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

Ίσως αναφέρονται σε αυτήν εδώ την εργασία (που ξεκαθαρίζει πρώτο πρώτο βέβαια ότι τα ελληνικά ακολουθούν σύστημα πέντε φωνηέντων): idiom.ucsd.edu/~arvaniti/08arv.pdf


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2012)

Για να μη μένουν εντυπώσεις, επειδή δεν σκοπεύω να διαβάσω τώρα τη διατριβή ούτε θα κάτσει εύκολα κάποιος άλλος, αυτό που ξέρουμε είναι ότι στα νέα ελληνικά δεν έχουμε διάκριση μακρών και βραχέων φωνηέντων. Όλα τα φωνήεντα είναι βραχέα και απλώς τα τονούμενα έχουν κάπως μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια από τα άτονα. Το ίδιο μπορεί να συμβεί όταν έχουμε έμφαση, ένα θαυμαστικό «πω πω πω» κ.τ.ό. Αυτό δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα μακρά των αρχαίων ή τον τρόπο που προφέρονταν τα μακρά. Σήμερα το τονούμενο -_ι_- έχει μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια από το άτονο -_η_-. Οι θεωρίες που περιλαμβάνει η ερώτηση του Κασιδιάρη ανήκουν στο χώρο του φανταστικού. Και μόνο.


----------



## Irini (Jul 20, 2012)

Κι έχουμε και "θέσει μακρά" αλλά αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με το ποιο γράμμα χρησιμοποιούμε (π.χ. *ω*ραία vs *ω*δή). Κουλουπού κουλουπού. Πάντως το ονοματάκι μου με δύο "μακρά" ουδέποτε το έχω ακούσει (με εξαίρεση τον Άγγλο προφέσορα που είχε σπουδάσει αρχαία Ελληνικά).


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2012)

Και αφού δεν λείπει ο Μάρτης από τη Σαρακοστή, πώς να λείπει ο Άδωνις Γεωργιάδης από τη φωνηεντιάδα. Κατέθεσε κι αυτός ερώτηση προς τον υπουργό παιδείας, αλλά κι αυτός με δικό του επιχείρημα:

Ἀθήνα, 18 Ἰουλίου 2012​*ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ​*
ΠΡΟΣ: Τὸν Ἀξιότιμο Ὑπουργὸ Παιδείας, Θρησκευμάτων, Πολιτισμοῦ καὶ Ἀθλητισμοῦ
ΘΕΜΑ: "Βιβλίο Γραμματικῆς τῆς Ε΄ καὶ ΣΤ΄ Δημοτικοῦ"

Ἀξιότιμε κ. Ὑπουργέ, εἶμαι βέβαιος ὅτι γνωρίζετε τὸ θέμα ποὺ προέκυψε μὲ τὸ βιβλίο τῆς Ε΄ καὶ ΣΤ΄ Δημοτικοῦ. Ἂν καὶ οἱ ἐπιστημονικὲς ἀπόψεις διίστανται ὡς πρὸς τὸ θέμα τῶν φωνηέντων καὶ ἀκόμη καί ἂν δεχθοῦμε τὴν ἐπιστημονικὴ ὀρθότητα τοῦ συγκεκριμένου κεφαλαίου δὲν παύει, τὸ βιβλίο αὐτὸ, ὅπως καὶ ἄλλα, νὰ ἔχουν προκαλέσει τὰ δυσμενῆ σχόλια τόσο τῶν γονέων ὅσο καὶ μεγάλης μερίδας τῆς ἐπιστημονικῆς κοινότητας. Κύριε Ὑπουργέ, ὁ Λένιν εἶχε γράψει κάποτε: ‘’Ἂν θέλεις νὰ ἐξαφανίσεις ἕναν λαό, ἐξαφάνισε τὴ γλώσσα του’’. Εἶναι δεδομένο ὅτι τὸ γλωσσικὸ ἐπίπεδο τῶν Ἑλλήνων διαρκῶς πέφτει καὶ ὅλα αὐτὰ τὰ πολύχρωμα βιβλία ἀντὶ νὰ συμβάλλουν στὴν ἄνοδο τοῦ γλωσσικοῦ ἐπιπέδου κάνουν τὸ ἐντελῶς ἀντίθετο.

Συνεπῶς ἐρωτᾶται ὁ ἁρμόδιος Ὑπουργός:

Μήπως πρέπει νὰ ἀναθεωρηθεῖ ἀπὸ μηδενικῆς βάσεως ὁ τρόπος συγγραφῆς τῶν σχολικῶν βιβλίων τῆς γλώσσας ποὺ ἐδῶ καὶ τριάντα (30) ἔτη πηγαίνουν ἀπὸ τὸ κακὸ στὸ χειρότερο;
Κρίνετε σκόπιμο τὴν διενέργεια Εἰδικῆς Συνεδρίας τῆς Ἐπιτροπῆς Μορφωτικῶν Ὑποθέσεων τῆς Βουλῆς μὲ ἀποκλειστικὸ ἀντικείμενο τὴν διδασκαλία τῆς Ἑλληνικῆς γλώσσας;

Ὁ Ἐρωτῶν Βουλευτής:
Γεωργιάδης Σπυρίδων-Ἄδωνις, Β΄ Ἀθηνῶν Νέα Δημοκρατία


Μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε πιο στρεψόδικη τοποθέτηση από το απόσπασμα που έχω επισημάνει;


----------



## sarant (Jul 21, 2012)

Και στρεψόδικη και στρεψόγλωσση, σε σημείο στραμπουλήγματος, με το κόμμα να λείπει μετά το "κεφαλαίου". Και επαναλαμβάνει και τον καργακομύθο για την (ως τώρα ανεύρετη) ρήση του Λένιν.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2012)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι όλοι αυτοί οι απίθανοι τύποι (δασκάλα, Πολύδωρας, Κασιδιάρης, Γεωργιάδης, Διαμαντής, κ.λπ.) εμφανίζουν τα συμπτώματα του ζαλισμένου πυγμάχου (punch-drunk που λέμε). Με κάθε χαστούκι που δέχονται, γυρνάνε το κεφάλι αλλού και ψελλίζουν μια νέα ανοησία. Οι στόχοι τους είναι προφανείς: σήμερα το βιβλίο της γραμματικής, κατόπιν όλα τα σχολικά βιβλία της γλώσσας (το λέει ο Άδωνις), η γλωσσική μεταρρύθμιση, το μονοτονικό. Δυστυχώς, θα συνεχίσουν να μαζεύουν τα ψηφαλάκια της ευήθειας και να τρώνε με τις ανοησίες τους το χρόνο παραγωγικών ανθρώπων.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2012)

Από την περιγραφή της φωνηεντιάδας που κάνει ο Αχιλλέας Κωστούλας στο ιστολόγιό του:

To echo David Crystal, it is difficult to know what our options might be when a dispassionate and objectively framed position is countered with unsubstantiated accusations and conspiracy theories. Crystal suggested that “younger, better-built and more explosive linguists would probably go and punch [the accuser] in the nose,” whereas “older, flabbier and mild-mannered ones have to be content with simply restating their position.”
http://achilleaskostoulas.com/2012/...s-ancient-demons-and-epistemological-luddism/


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2012)

_Άλλο να λέτε ότι η Γραμματική αυτή μπερδεύει τον μαθητή ή έχει κάποια μεθοδολογικά λάθη κι άλλο ότι συντείνει στην «εθνική μας εξολόθρευση». Αποδίδετε πρόθεση και δίνετε πολιτικό χαρακτήρα στο κείμενό σας κατηγορώντας την κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου και άλλους «ανθέλληνες φιλολόγους»;_
«Πιστεύετε ότι δεν υπάρχει άραγε τέτοια πρόθεση; Τότε γιατί έγινε κάτι τέτοιο;».
_Δηλαδή θεωρείτε ότι υπάρχει ένα εθνικό σχέδιο καταστροφής της γλώσσας..._
«Ναι, από το 1975 υπάρχει τέτοιο σχέδιο, από την εποχή της καθιέρωσης του μονοτονικού, και συνεχίζεται ως σήμερα...».
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=467910

Η συνέντευξη της κυρίας Χρυσού στο Βήμα τελειώνει με τη γνωστή ρουμπρίκα ταυτότητας. Λέει «H κυρία Μαρία Χρυσού είναι δασκάλα». Τώρα με τις μετατάξεις δεν θα μπορούσαν να της βρουν κάτι λιγότερο επικίνδυνο να κάνει; Γιατί τέτοιο στραβοκέφαλο τζίνι εγώ δεν θα το ήθελα να διδάσκει τα παιδιά μου. Ούτε των άλλων τα παιδιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2012)

Μα πού σπουδάζουν όλοι αυτοί; Υπάρχει πραγματικά το κρυφό σχολειό;


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα πού σπουδάζουν όλοι αυτοί; Υπάρχει πραγματικά το κρυφό σχολειό;



Βεβαίως, στη Μονή Φιλανθρωπινών (ή Φιλανθρωπηνών — διασώζεται και η βυζαντινή γραφή):

Το μονοπάτι που οδηγεί προς τη Μονή των Φιλανθρωπηνών, στη Νήσο της Παμβώτιδας, έχει (ή τουλάχιστον είχε μέχρι πριν από λίγα χρόνια) την επιγραφή «Προς Κρυφό Σχολειό». Μάλιστα, κατά τη δική μου επίσκεψη στο αξιοθαύμαστο αυτό μνημείο, η ηλικιωμένη κλειδοκρατόρισσα της Μονής δεν παρέλειψε να σηκώσει χάριν των επισκεπτών και την καταπακτή της «κρυψώνας», όπου «έμπαιναν τα παιδιά όταν έρχονταν οι Τούρκοι». Στην παρατήρησή μου ότι το παραπλεύρως αναρτημένο επεξηγηματικό κείμενο της 8ης Εφορείας Βυζαντινών Αρχαιοτήτων αναφέρει πως στη Μονή των Φιλανθρωπηνών λειτουργούσε δημοσίως και αδιαλείπτως επί πολλούς αιώνες όχι «κρυφό σχολειό» αλλά ονομαστή Σχολή, η αυτοσχέδια ξεναγός μας κούνησε το κεφάλι και μουρμούρισε με έσχατη περιφρόνηση: «Τι να μας πούν και οι αρχαιολόγοι…». Η υπόλοιπη παρέα, που κατά σύμπτωση αποτελούνταν από… αρχαιολόγους, περιορίσθηκε να μειδιάσει.

Εισαγωγή στο σημείωμα του Κώστα Ράπτη στο capital.gr
*Ο "πόλεμος των φωνηέντων" και η φτώχεια της δημόσιας συζήτησης*
http://m.capital.gr/News.aspx?id=1565551


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα πού σπουδάζουν όλοι αυτοί; Υπάρχει πραγματικά το κρυφό σχολειό;



Επί τη ευκαιρία, γίνεται "σχολειό"; Εγώ το γράφω "σχολιό". Γενικά γίνεται να γράφεται "λει" το "λj"; Το "λειώνω" γι' αυτό δεν έγινε "λιώνω";


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2012)

Όχι, δεν υπάρχει τέτοια απαίτηση. Θα είχαμε πρόβλημα με το _τελειώνω_. Παρέμπ, ο Μπαμπινιώτης επιμένει στο _λειώνω_.

Να το γράφεις _σχολειό_. Και _δουλειά_, όχι σαν τον Ριζοσπάστη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όχι, δεν υπάρχει τέτοια απαίτηση. Θα είχαμε πρόβλημα με το _τελειώνω_. Παρέμπ, ο Μπαμπινιώτης επιμένει στο _λειώνω_.
> 
> Να το γράφεις _σχολειό_. Και _δουλειά_, όχι σαν τον Ριζοσπάστη.



Συνήθως προφέρω "τελει-ώνω", αλλά έχεις δίκιο, το προφέρω και "τελjώνω"· επίσης η δουλειά -είναι πειστική. Πάντως είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι στα ποντιακά προφέρεται "δουλεία". Επίσης καπηλειό, μακελειό, αργαλειός.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> _Άλλο να λέτε ότι η Γραμματική αυτή μπερδεύει τον μαθητή ή έχει κάποια μεθοδολογικά λάθη κι άλλο ότι συντείνει στην «εθνική μας εξολόθρευση». Αποδίδετε πρόθεση και δίνετε πολιτικό χαρακτήρα στο κείμενό σας κατηγορώντας την κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου και άλλους «ανθέλληνες φιλολόγους»;_
> «Πιστεύετε ότι δεν υπάρχει άραγε τέτοια πρόθεση; Τότε γιατί έγινε κάτι τέτοιο;».
> _Δηλαδή θεωρείτε ότι υπάρχει ένα εθνικό σχέδιο καταστροφής της γλώσσας..._
> «Ναι, από το 1975 υπάρχει τέτοιο σχέδιο, από την εποχή της καθιέρωσης του μονοτονικού, και συνεχίζεται ως σήμερα...».
> ...


Ωραία σχόλια κάτω από τη συνέντευξη της κυρίας:
Είστε δασκαλίτσα της ρητορικής στρέβλωσης που αφομοιώσατε άριστα τις ντρίμπλες του πολιτικού λόγου!! Σας επισημαίνουν ότι η επιστημονική κοινότητα σας άδειασε και εσείς αρμενίζετε στο 2007 και αναφέρεστε σε σε άλλους συναδέλφους!!!!! Κοιτάξτε κατάματα την αλήθεια και τουλάχιστο διδάξτε την ειλικρίνεια στα παιδιά, γιατι από γλώσσα δεν νομίζω ότι καταφέρνετε και πολλά! Αιδώς ημιμαθείς και μίζεροι επιστημονικά Αργείοι!!!
​ 
Κυρία μου είστε η προσωποποίηση του "Αξιολόγηση εδώ και τώρα". Είστε επικίνδυνη γιατί εκτός από άσχετη συγχέετε τις πολιτικές σας αντιλήψεις ή φαντασιώσεις με θέματα όχι απλώς λυμένα, αλλά το α του πρωτοετούς φοιτητή. Αξιολόγηση τώρα! Για όλους! Συνάδελφός σας της Β'Θμιας
​


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Δεν το είπα στο #44, αλλά θα το πω τώρα. Πρέπει να είσαι πολύ πειραγμένος αν νομίζεις ότι υπάρχουν διαφορές στη διάρκεια με την οποία προφέρουμε σήμερα τα μακρά φωνήεντα της αρχαίας σε σχέση με τα βραχέα της αρχαίας. Ότι τα _η_ έχουν από μόνα τους στην ομιλία μας την παραμικρή διαφορά από τα υπόλοιπα _, ή το ω από το ο. Εκτός από διαφορές λόγω τονισμού, έμφασης ή όποιου άλλου λόγου μας κάνει να τραβήξουμε παραπάνω έναν οποιοδήποτε φωνηεντικό φθόγγο, όλα τα  και όλα τα [o] έχουν την ίδια διάρκεια στην προφορά: τα ψηλά είναι σαν τα ψιλά, η μίτρα σαν τη μήτρα, το κόμμα σαν το κώμα και η ανορθόγραφη *συνομωσία δεν διαφέρει από την ορθογραφημένη συνωμοσία, αλλιώς δεν θα μας είχαν πνίξει οι ανορθόγραφες. 

Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι δεν είναι φάρσα οι μετρήσεις που αναφέρει ο Σαραντάκος στο χθεσινό του ιστολόγημα (Τα δήθεν μακρά φωνήεντα, ο Σαββόπουλος και η έρευνα του κ…), μετρήσεις που είδα να σχολιάζονται κι αλλού. 

Θα το ξαναπώ: αν κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι προφέρουν τα η τους και τα ω τους πιο τραβηγμένα από τα ι τους και τα ο τους, να το κοιτάξουν. Με τον ψυχίατρό τους. Το θέμα έχει ξεπεράσει την αρμοδιότητα των γλωσσολόγων. Έχουμε και σοβαρότερα θέματα να ασχοληθούμε. Έχουμε τα λήμματα αντί για τα λύματα, ας πούμε._


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2012)

Και για όσους έχουν αμφιβολίες, υπάρχει πάντα η λύση να φανταστούν ότι είναι σε μια πλαγιά βουνού και φωνάζουν τον φίλο τους τον Ηλία στην απέναντι πλαγιά. Πώς θα ακουστεί; Ηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηλία ή Ηλίιιιιιιιιιιιιιιια;


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2012)

Όταν διαβάζω ένα κείμενο σαν αυτό στη χτεσινή Καθημερινή με την υπογραφή του κ. Βύρωνα Πολύδωρα, με προτάσεις όπως «Γι’ αυτό πρέπει να πιάσουμε ξανά το ησιόδειο άροτρο, να αρματώσουμε ξανά τα τρεχαντήρια μας και να ανοίξουμε ξανά τις φιλοσοφικές μας σχολές και να εξάγουμε γράμματα, προθέσεις και λέξεις και σκέψεις και ηθικά διδάγματα στους άλλους λαούς» ή «Το “μονοτονικό”, η “κατάργηση των αρχαίων Ελληνικών”, η “αναγκαστική με εγκύκλιο δημοτική” και τώρα η κατάργηση των φωνηέντων με προσθήκη ηχητικών φαινομένων και ανύπαρκτων συμφώνων είναι βάναυσα χτυπήματα κατά της γλώσσας, και κατά της εθνικής υπόστασης» μου έρχεται στο νου η έκφραση «*a master of obfuscation*». Για όσους δεν ξέρουν τα απαραίτητα αγγλικά: _obfuscation_ είναι η συσκότιση και η ασάφεια των νοημάτων. Στη ρίζα της λέξης βρίσκεται το λατινικό _fuscus_ που σημαίνει σκουρόχρωμος, σκοτεινός. Δεν έχει σχέση με τη δική μας _φούσκα_, τις αερολογίες και τα πεφυσιωμένα: η _φούσκα_ βγαίνει από την αρχαία _φύσκη_ «έδεσμα από παραγεμισμένο έντερο». Ομολογώ ωστόσο ότι όταν σκέφτομαι την αγγλική λέξη επηρεάζομαι από την ηχητική σχέση με την ελληνική.

Αναζητώ παρηγοριά στο κείμενο του Χρήστου Χωμενίδη στο ίδιο φύλλο. Ο κ. Χωμενίδης δεν μένει στα φωνήεντα αλλά θέτει καίρια προβλήματα για το μέλλον της ελληνικής γλώσσας που, στο θεωρητικό επίπεδο και μόνο, απασχολούν και μένα. Αυτά θα άξιζε να συζητήσει κανείς, αλλά όχι σ' αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2012)

Ξέρω ότι είμαστε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ και ότι η φωνηεντιάδα δεν μας αγγίζει, αλλά την παρακολουθώ με κάποιο μαζοχισμό, όπως άλλωστε και άλλες λεμιγκοειδείς πορείες. Ο Ν. Σαραντάκος αλίευσε το παρακάτω κείμενο, το οποίο υπογράφει ο ομότιμος καθηγητής κλασικής φιλολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης Οδυσσέας Τσαγκαράκης και δημοσιεύεται σε στήλες γνώμης του σημερινού Βήματος:

Φωνήεντα και φθόγγοι

Κακώς μίλησα για συσκότιση παραπάνω, γιατί το κείμενο του καθηγητή σαρώνει όλα τα βραβεία. Όταν καταφέρνει ακόμα και ένας διακεκριμένος καθηγητής να πιάσει το ζήτημα εντελώς στραβά, δεν πάμε καθόλου καλά. Ανακατεύει τις διαλέκτους στη συζήτηση («Η βαθμιαία εξαφάνιση των διαλέκτων […] είναι ό,τι χειρότερο μπορεί να συμβεί στη νέα ελληνική»). Το μόνο που δεν λέει είναι να προσθέσουμε το κρητικό [ʧ] στα σύμφωνα του IPA του ΛΚΝ.

Και αφού σχεδόν λέει ότι το βιβλίο του δημοτικού υπεραπλουστεύει τα πράγματα και δεν αναφέρει αυτά που κατάφερε να μαζέψει από βιβλία για τις διαλέκτους (θα τρελαθούμε εντελώς!), καταφέρνει κι ο καθηγητής (σαν τους κινδυνολόγους βουλευτές του απεχθέστερου εθνικισμού) να κάνει το απαραίτητο άλμα για να κινδυνολογήσει εντελώς αδικαιολόγητα και αστήρικτα:

Με την τάση αυτή για γλωσσική «απλοποίηση» πολύ φοβούμαι πως το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι η επικράτηση μιας φωνητικής ορθογραφίας που θα μας αναγκάζει να γράφουμε π.χ. «ζβίνις» (αντί «σβήνεις»). Το μεθεπόμενο βήμα θα είναι η επιβολή του Διεθνούς Φωνητικού Αλφάβητου (International Phonetic Alphabet), ό,τι θα σημάνει φυσικά το τέλος της ιστορικής διαδρομής της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Και θα είναι αυτά επακόλουθα της εκπαραθύρωσης των αρχαίων ελληνικών από το γυμνάσιο το 1976, της κατάργησης των τόνων και των πνευμάτων το 1982 και του σημερινού ωχαδερφισμού.

Το έχουμε χάσει το μέτρο, πάει τέλειωσε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 31, 2012)

Όλοι θυμούνται ότι τα αρχαία ελληνικά έφυγαν το 1976, κανείς όμως δεν θυμάται ότι επέστρεψαν δριμύτερα και με άγριες διαθέσεις το 1994 και τα φάγαμε στην μάπα εμείς κι ακόμη τα τρώνε στην μάπα οι μαθητές.


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2012)

Καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου φιλόλογος που δεν γνωρίζει ότι το διεθνές φωνητικό αλφάβητο δεν είναι αλφάβητο γραφής κάποιας γλώσσας. 

Κι αυτός ο άνθρωπος ανέβηκε την πανεπιστημιακή κλίμακα μέχρι το βαθμό του καθηγητή ενώ υπάρχουν εκατό καλύτεροί του που έμειναν απ'έξω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 31, 2012)

SBE said:


> Καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου φιλόλογος που δεν γνωρίζει ότι το διεθνές φωνητικό αλφάβητο δεν είναι αλφάβητο γραφής κάποιας γλώσσας.
> 
> Κι αυτός ο άνθρωπος ανέβηκε την πανεπιστημιακή κλίμακα μέχρι το βαθμό του καθηγητή ενώ υπάρχουν εκατό καλύτεροί του που έμειναν απ'έξω.



Ο αξιότιμος καθηγητής κάνει κι άλλο, πολύ σπουδαίο λάθος. Είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύει ότι υπάρχουν διάλεκτοι που τα φωνήεντα προφέρονται διαφορετικά; Αρκεί να δει κανείς πώς καταγράφουν τις λέξεις, όταν θέλουν να γράψουν στην διάλεκτό τους για να διαπιστώσει ότι κανείς δεν προφέρει "χιούμα" και γράφει "χώμα". Σε λίγο θα ακούσουμε ότι όταν λέει "η Πέτρους", ένας Χαλκιδικιώτης, γράφει στην πραγματικότητα "ο Πέτρος".


----------



## panadeli (Jul 31, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όλοι θυμούνται ότι τα αρχαία ελληνικά έφυγαν το 1976, κανείς όμως δεν θυμάται ότι επέστρεψαν δριμύτερα και με άγριες διαθέσεις το 1994 και τα φάγαμε στην μάπα εμείς κι ακόμη τα τρώνε στην μάπα οι μαθητές.



Πες τα ρε Ελληγενή! 
Ό,τι τους συμφέρει θυμούνται. Τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά όχι μόνο διδάσκονται στο γυμνάσιο κοντά είκοσι χρόνια τώρα, αλλά οι ώρες που τους αναλογούν είναι _περισσότερες_ από εκείνες που αναλογούν στα Νέα Ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κι αυτός ο άνθρωπος ανέβηκε την πανεπιστημιακή κλίμακα μέχρι το βαθμό του καθηγητή ενώ υπάρχουν εκατό καλύτεροί του που έμειναν απ'έξω.


Αποφεύγω συστηματικά τέτοιου είδους γενικεύσεις. Ο άνθρωπος είναι πολύ πιθανό να υπηρέτησε άριστα την ειδικότητά του και να έβγαλε λαμπρούς φοιτητές. Καλύτερα να μην αμφισβητούμε το όλον της προσωπικότητας και της προσφοράς των άλλων. Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι μας χωρίζουν πολύ βασικά ζητήματα, αν κρίνω από τον τρόπο με τον οποίο καταλήγουν όλοι (πανεπιστημιακοί και βουλευτές) με αμφισβήτηση της γλωσσικής μεταρρύθμισης. Ωστόσο, πάντα είναι ασφαλές να περιοριζόμαστε στη λεπτομέρεια με την οποία διαφωνούμε. Έτσι θα ήθελα να κάνουν οι άλλοι με εμένα όταν εγώ κάνω λάθη.


Κάτι που δεν συζητιέται ανάμεσα σε όλες αυτές τις κορόνες για τη φωνητική γραφή: Το ζήτημα δεν είναι να πρήξουμε τα παιδιά με περισσότερα αρχαία. Θα είναι ηλίθιο και όποιος δεν το καταλαβαίνει, ας μου ζητήσει να του το εξηγήσω. Το ζήτημα είναι η ιστορία των λέξεων, η ιστορική ορθογραφία, η σύνθεση των λέξεων, όλα αυτά να γίνουν ένα πιο συναρπαστικό αφήγημα σε όλες τις τάξεις. Αφού δεν προφέρουμε τις λέξεις όπως εκείνοι που τις έφτιαξαν, μόνο η συναρπαστική ιστορία τους θα μας μάθει να γράφουμε σωστά _συνωμοσία, εισιτήριο, μήνυση, επιρροή_ και _επήρεια_ κ.ο.κ. Αλλιώς, θα γινόμαστε όλο και πιο ανορθόγραφοι επειδή η σωστή ορθογραφία θα έχει όλο και μικρότερη σημασία στην αποτελεσματική επικοινωνία (νόημα + καλή εντύπωση). Και, όταν θα πάψει να έχει σημασία το ορθογραφημένο, τότε θα έρθει αναπόφευκτα η προτίμηση για τη φωνητική γραφή. Τόσο απλά.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2012)

Eγώ αντιθέτως θα συνεχίσω να κάνω τέτοιες γενικεύσεις, γιατί υπάρχουν πολλές ενδείξεις ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στα πανεπιστήμιά μας (πρυτάνεις φυλακή κλπ) και η έλλειψη στοιχειωδών γνώσεων ή ορθολογισμού από πανεπιστημιακούς, απλώς χειροτερεύει την εικόνα. Και άλλωστε ο άνθρωπος φιλόλογος είναι, δεν έχει ακουστά το ΔΦΑ ποτέ του; Κι αν δεν το έχει, σαν πανεπιστημιακός μπορεί να βρει τι είναι και να ενημερωθεί όχι μόνο από το ιντερνέτ αλλά και από τις βιβλιοθήκες που έχει πρόσβαση. Πριν αρχίσει να γράφει άρθρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

SBE said:


> Eγώ αντιθέτως θα συνεχίσω να κάνω τέτοιες γενικεύσεις, γιατί υπάρχουν πολλές ενδείξεις ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στα πανεπιστήμιά μας (πρυτάνεις φυλακή κλπ) και η έλλειψη στοιχειωδών γνώσεων ή ορθολογισμού από πανεπιστημιακούς, απλώς χειροτερεύει την εικόνα. Και άλλωστε ο άνθρωπος φιλόλογος είναι, δεν έχει ακουστά το ΔΦΑ ποτέ του; Κι αν δεν το έχει, σαν πανεπιστημιακός μπορεί να βρει τι είναι και να ενημερωθεί όχι μόνο από το ιντερνέτ αλλά και από τις βιβλιοθήκες που έχει πρόσβαση. Πριν αρχίσει να γράφει άρθρα.




Συμφωνώ. Τα πανεπιστήμιά μας δεν πάνε καλά και σίγουρα μεγάλη μερίδα του φταιξίματος πέφτει στους καθηγητές. Ούτε είναι τυχαίο ότι οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες καθηγητές δεν έχουν σχεδόν ποτέ δημοσιεύσεις σε journals.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

Να όμως που ήδη κάνατε επέκταση της γενίκευσης σε ολόκληρο το σύστημα κρίνοντας από την επιστολή ενός καθηγητή που θα έπρεπε να έχει καλύτερη σχέση με το θέμα και ενός άλλου που ήταν παντελώς αναρμόδιος, ενώ για το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα πήραν σαφέστατη θέση ο Μπαμπινιώτης, ο Καζάζης, οι 140 γλωσσολόγοι και δεν θυμάμαι ποιος άλλος αρμόδιος, με πλήρη επιστημονική επάρκεια. *Μπορεί να έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο, όχι όμως με βάση τα συγκεκριμένα δεδομένα.*


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2012)

Οι 140 γλωσσολόγοι δεν είναι όλοι πανεπιστημιακοί, έτσι δεν είναι; Γιατί αν είναι όλοι, τότε έχουμε πάρα πολλά και πολυπρόσωπα τμήματα γλωσσολογίας (υποθέτω ότι υπογράφει τέτοιες ανακοινώσεις ένα μέρος, όχι όλοι και μάλλον όχι η πλειοψηφία). Επιπλέον, για τον Μπαμπινιώτη μπορεί να έχουμε άλλα ράμματα για τη γούνα του ή μπορεί να τον θεωρούμε φωτεινή εξαίρεση. Το ότι υπάρχει ένας ή δυο που λένε βλακείες, _σε συνδυασμό με όλα τα άλλα_, δεν βοηθάει στην εικόνα του πανεπιστημίου. 

Σχετικά με τις δημοσιεύσεις που λέει ο Ελληγενής, το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα, και το έχω δει σε γραπτά πανεπιστημιακών, είναι ότι δεν γράφουν όλοι τεκμηριωμένα, οπότε φυσικά και απορρίπτονται στο διεθνές πεδίο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

SBE said:


> Οι 140 γλωσσολόγοι δεν είναι όλοι πανεπιστημιακοί, έτσι δεν είναι;


Τα ονόματά τους στο #9. Όλοι πανεπιστημιακοί είναι, αλλά οι μισοί (χοντρικά, έτσι;) διδάσκουν σε πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2012)

Εμ, πεστο ντε! Άρα είναι στην κατηγορία που είπα στην αρχή, εκατό σοβαροί άνθρωποι εκτός συστήματος για τον καθε άσχετο που είναι εντός.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

Ώπα. Δεν μιλάμε για Έλληνες καθηγητές στην εθνικότητα ή στην ιθαγένεια, μιλάμε για καθηγητές σε ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια. Τεράστια διαφορά. Ασύλληπτη, θα τολμούσα να πω. Η γενίκευση στέκει μια χαρά. Δεν είπαμε πουθενά ότι όλοι οι καθηγητές είναι για τα μπάζα και ότι τα πανεπιστήμιά μας είναι για κλείσιμο αλλά ότι κατά γενική ομολογία έχουμε πολλούς αντιεπιστημονικούς καθηγητές και τα πανεπιστήμια έχουν γενικευμένο πρόβλημα σε διάφορους τομείς, όπου *μέρος* της ευθύνης αναλογεί στους προαναφερθέντες καθηγητές.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι θέλεις να ασχολείσαι συγκεκριμένα με συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα, σε συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο, συγκεκριμένων περιπτώσεων, αλλά όταν το κάνεις αυτό, είναι σαν να ξεχνάς ότι για αυτά τα συγκεκριμένα ίσως φταίει κάτι γενικευμένο, το οποίο μη λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να λύσεις τα συγκεκριμένα ή ακόμα να βρεις και τι προκάλεσε την ύπαρξή τους.

Δηλαδή, εξετάζοντας την αυτήν δήλωση, εκτός πλαισίου, το πολύ να κατηγορήσεις την κακιά στιγμή ή μερική άγνοια ή έλλειψη καλής πίστης, ενώ δεν φταίει τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά. Προβαίνεις έτσι σε λάθος συμπεράσματα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2012)

Επανερχόμαστε με ανάλυση του Σαραντάκου στα πρόσφατα κείμενα:
Διάλεκτοι και υποκρισία


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2012)

Το παρακάτω δεν ήξερα πού να το βάλω, αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι ανήκει στα... φωνήεντα (και στις γκάφες των πολιτικών μας):

Αξέχαστη είχε βεβαίως μείνει η εμφάνιση [του Γιώργου Κατσιφάρα] στο Κλαμπ του Λονδίνου, όταν δήλωσε στους Έλληνες εφοπλιστές πως «μη νομίζετε ότι δεν ξέρω από πλοία. Όπως ξέρετε τα πλοία στα αγγλικά ονομάζονται, όπως και τα πρόβατα, ships. Επειδή λοιπόν εγώ έβοσκα πρόβατα, ξέρω και από πλοία...».
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_politics_2_09/08/2012_491807


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το παρακάτω δεν ήξερα πού να το βάλω, αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι ανήκει στα... φωνήεντα (και στις γκάφες των πολιτικών μας):
> 
> Αξέχαστη είχε βεβαίως μείνει η εμφάνιση [του Γιώργου Κατσιφάρα] στο Κλαμπ του Λονδίνου, όταν δήλωσε στους Έλληνες εφοπλιστές πως «μη νομίζετε ότι δεν ξέρω από πλοία. Όπως ξέρετε τα πλοία στα αγγλικά ονομάζονται, όπως και τα πρόβατα, ships. Επειδή λοιπόν εγώ έβοσκα πρόβατα, ξέρω και από πλοία...».
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_politics_2_09/08/2012_491807



Μα καλά, δεν ήξερε ότι τα πλοία γράφονται σιπς και τα πρόβατα σηπς, αφού το ήτα είναι μακρό και στα ελληνικά το διαβάζουμε ι-ι; Τι άσχετος. Άντε να ανοίξει κανέναν Διονύση Σαββόπουλου να μορφωθεί.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2012)

Ο Γιώργος Τσακνιάς έκατσε και ασχολήθηκε σοβαρά με το άρθρο του Β. Πολύδωρα στην Καθημερινή για την _Ιερότητα της γλώσσας μας_, και με την ευκαιρία καταπιάνεται και με κάποια άλλα ελληναράδικα. Συμφωνώ με όσα λέει, πρόταση προς πρόταση, αλλά έδωσα ρέστα όταν έκλεισε το κείμενό του με το _Language is a Virus From Outer Space_ της Λόρι Άντερσον. Enjoy:

*Περί γλώσσας, περί ιστορικής συνέχειας, περί αίματος, περί παιδείας και περί των αρχαίων ημών προγόνων*
http://dimartblog.wordpress.com/2012/08/09/ο-ιός-της-γλώσσας/


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ο Γιώργος Τσακνιάς έκατσε και ασχολήθηκε σοβαρά με το άρθρο του Β. Πολύδωρα στην Καθημερινή για την _Ιερότητα της γλώσσας μας_



Αυτό είναι σαν να κάτσω να ασχοληθώ σοβαρά με την κινηματογραφική ανάλυση του σεναρίου της _Λάμψης_ (του Φώσκολου, όχι του Κιούμπρικ).


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό είναι σαν να κάτσω να ασχοληθώ σοβαρά με την κινηματογραφική ανάλυση του σεναρίου της _Λάμψης_ (του Φώσκολου, όχι του Κιούμπρικ).



:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2012)

Στα φληναφήματα της δασκάλας που ξεκίνησε αυτή τη βλακώδη υπόθεση, ιδού η απλή και ξεκάθαρη απάντηση συναδέλφου της (που δεν κουβαλάει εθνικιστικό κάλο). 

*Κυρία Χρυσού, εσείς ποια γραμματική εφαρμόζετε; (απάντηση στη συνάδελφο που ανακάλυψε ότι καταργήθηκαν τα φωνήεντα)*

(Διασκέδασα με τις διορθώσεις. Ιδίως με τη διόρθωση του τελικού -_ν_...)

Το άρθρο περιλαμβάνει μερική απάντηση και στην απορία που είχα για το κατά πόσο έγινε επαρκής ενημέρωση των δασκάλων για τον τρόπο διδασκαλίας του νέου βιβλίου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

Είχα φοβηθεί ότι τώρα που θα ανοίξουν τα σχολεία θα αρχίσουν πάλι να βγαίνουν οι βρικόλακες από τις κρύπτες τους. Ευτυχώς πρόλαβε ο υπουργός και έδωσε απάντηση στην ερώτηση του Α. Γεωργιάδη. Δεν ξέρω αν έδωσε διαφορετική στους άλλους βουλευτές που ανησύχησαν. Αντιγράφω το σύνολο σχεδόν της απάντησης. Ολόκληρη είναι εδώ:
http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/UserFiles/67715b2c-ec81-4f0c-ad6a-476a34d732bd/7690917.pdf


Όπως μας έχει γνωστοποιηθεί από το Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, του οποίου τις απόψεις σας παραθέτω, τα φωνολογικού τύπου φαινόμενα που περιέχονται στην εν λόγω Γραμματική της Ε΄ και ΣΤ΄ Δημοτικού έχουν τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά:

α) Στηρίζονται σε παλαιότερες παραδοσιακές αντιλήψεις για το γλωσσικό φαινόμενο και τον τρόπο ανάλυσης και περιγραφής του.
β) Δεν λαμβάνουν υπόψη τη θεμελιακή διαφορά μεταξύ προφορικού και γραπτού λόγου που ανέδειξε και υιοθέτησε η σύγχρονη γλωσσική επιστήμη ήδη από τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα (Saussure 1916) και ιδίως μετά την εργασία του Trubetzkoy (1939) για τις Αρχές της Φωνολογίας.

Στην προκείμενη όμως περίπτωση, οι ενστάσεις που έχουν διατυπωθεί αντλούν τα επιχειρήματά τους από τη κριτική από μία σελίδα της Γραμματικής της Ε΄- Στ΄ Δημοτικού, (και η οποία είναι ήδη από το 2008 εγκεκριμένη από το Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο) ειδικότερα στον πίνακα των φωνηέντων και των συμφώνων της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας.

Πρόκειται για μια βάση πολύ στενή για την εξαγωγή του αυθαίρετου συμπεράσματος περί «δήθεν διολίσθησης της εκπαίδευσης προς τη φωνητική γραφή και την υιοθέτηση του λατινικού αλφαβήτου». Αλλά ούτε καθεαυτή ευσταθεί η ένσταση, διότι υπονομεύεται από μια σύγχυση περί την ορολογία και τις βασικές έννοιες της γραμματικής.

Στις ενστάσεις αυτές λανθάνουν δύο αμαρτήματα που τις ακυρώνουν:

Το πρώτο είναι ότι η πρόταση αυτή χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο «φωνήεν», μη διακρίνοντας στο εσωτερικό του τον φθόγγο από το γράμμα.

Αλλά Φθόγγος είναι ο ήχος, και Γράμμα η γραπτή απόδοση του ήχου. (Οι σύγχρονοι γλωσσολόγοι χρησιμοποιούν τους όρους φωνήματα και γραφήματα.) Απόλυτη σύμπτωση Γραμμάτων και Φθόγγων δεν ίσχυσε ποτέ παρά μόνον στην ιστορική αρχή του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου. Στη συνέχεια, καθώς η ζωντανή γλώσσα βρισκόταν και βρίσκεται σε διαρκή αλλαγή, συμβαίνει άλλοτε τα δύο να συμπίπτουν (όπως στην περίπτωση του α, όπου /α/ ακούεται και α γράφεται), άλλοτε όμως όχι (με αποτέλεσμα, λ.χ., /i/ να ακούεται και ει να γράφεται). Η αξία της διάκρισης θα φανεί στη συνέχεια. Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές η σύγχυση πρέπει να αναζητηθεί στην άγνοια ή έλλειψη προσοχής άλλων, και όχι των συγγραφέων του εγχειριδίου.

Το δεύτερο είναι ότι η πρόταση υποθέτει μία γραμματική, κοινή για όλες τις φάσεις της ελληνικής, όπου όλα τα φαινόμενα θα έχουν οριστεί τελεσίδικα και άπαξ και διά παντός με τρόπο ομοιόμορφο και αμετακίνητο.

Το ορθό όμως είναι ότι η μεν γραμματική της αρχαίας όντως γνωρίζει επτά «φωνήεντα» (προσοχή: γράμματα/φθόγγους), αλλά τούτο δεν εμποδίζει εκείνη της νέας (αιώνες αργότερα) να αναγνωρίζει πέντε «φωνήεντα» (προσοχή: «φωνήεντα-φθόγγους», ή καλύτερα «φωνηεντικούς φθόγγους», κατά Τριανταφυλλίδη, στους οποίους αντιστοιχούν δώδεκα «γράμματα»). Όπως και συμβαίνει. Αναλυτικότερα:

Στην αρχαιότητα. Τον κατάλογο των επτά «φωνηέντων» τον διαβάζουμε σε μια αρχαία γραμματική αυθεντία, τον Διονύσιο Θράκα, και αφορά στη γραμματική της Αρχαίας: Φωνήεντα μέν ἐστιν ἑπτά· α ε η ι ο υ ω. (…) Τῶν δὲ φωνηέντων μακρὰ μέν ἐστι δύο, η καὶ ω, βραχέα δύο, ε καὶ ο, δίχρονα τρία, α ι υ. Δίχρονα δὲ λέγεται, ἐπεὶ ἐκτείνεται καὶ συστέλλεται. Φωνήεντα μέν εστίν έπτά: α, ε, η, ι, ο, υ, ω. (...) Των δέ φωνηέντων μακρά μέν έστί δύο, η καί ω, βραχέα δύο, ε καί ο, δίχρονα τρία, α, ι, υ. Δίχρονα δέ λέγεται, έπεί έκτείνεται καί συστέλλεται. Και η νεότερη γλωσσολογία επιβεβαιώνει την ύπαρξη επτά γραμμάτων της αλφαβήτου για επτά διακριτούς ήχους. Πολύ αδρά: η αρχαία, ως γλώσσα ποσοτική, διακρίνει ‘φωνήεντα’ τριών κατηγοριών (μακρά, βραχέα, δίχρονα). (Θα δούμε πόσο κρίσιμη είναι η ποσοτική διάκριση των συλλαβών, μεταξύ άλλων, για τον τονισμό των λέξεων.) Τη διαφορά ποσότητας ο αρχαίος κάποτε την αποδίδει ακόμη και γραφικά: γράφοντας ω στις λέξεις όπου ο φθόγγος /ο/ διαρκεί χρόνο διπλάσιο του βραχέος ο, και η στις λέξεις όπου ο φθόγγος /e/ διαρκεί χρόνο διπλάσιο του βραχέος ε. Όχι όμως πάντα: για λόγους οικονομίας, δεν επινοήθηκε ιδιαίτερο γράμμα για το μακρό και ιδιαίτερο για το βραχύ ι· για το μακρό ή το βραχύ α· για το μακρό ή το βραχύ υ. Στην περίπτωση του γράμματος υ, η καταγραφόμενη διαφορά είναι και ποιοτική, εφόσον το /u/ ακουόταν όπως στα γαλλικά lune, ruse, δηλαδή ολότελα διαφορετικά από το σημερινό γράμμα υ, που φθογγικά είναι /i/. Με αυτές τις εξηγήσεις αιτιολογείται πλήρως ο αριθμός επτά.

Στο σχολείο. Έτσι μαθαίνουμε τα «φωνήεντα» και σήμερα, όταν μαθαίνουμε αρχαία (κατά τη «Γραμματική της Αρχαίας» του Μιχ. Οικονόμου, ή του Αχ. Τζάρτζανου, αν προτιμάτε)· έτσι τα διδασκόμασταν οι παλαιότεροι, μαθαίνοντας τον τονισμό της καθαρεύουσας (κατά τη «Γραμματική της Απλής Καθαρευούσης» του Αχ. Τζάρτζανου)· έτσι εξακολουθούσαμε να τα μαθαίνουμε και αφότου, μετά την επικράτηση της δημοτικής, έπρεπε οι λέξεις της να τονίζονται κατά το παραδοσιακό πολυτονικό σύστημα. Κατά την πάγια σχολική πρακτική, και ορθώς ως σήμερα ορθογραφούμε με τρόπο ενιαίο, παρά το γεγονός ότι στο ενδιάμεσο ο ‘ποσοτικός’ χαρακτήρας των φωνηέντων δεν έχει επιβιώσει, και παρά το γεγονός ότι πρόσφατα σχετικά το συμβατικό πολυτονικό σύστημα έδωσε τη θέση του στο μονοτονικό – αιώνες αφότου ο αρχαίος μουσικός τόνος των λέξεων έδωσε τη θέση του στον λεγόμενο δυναμικό τόνο.

Στη Νέα Ελληνική. Προδηλώθηκε ότι η γλωσσολογία, ήδη από την εποχή της Μεγάλης (ή ‘κρατικής’) Γραμματικής του Μ. Τριανταφυλλίδη του 1941, προκειμένου για τη Νέα Ελληνική, διακρίνοντας συστηματικά ήχους από γράμματα, ομιλεί για ένα σύστημα πέντε στοιχειακών «φθόγγων», ή μάλλον «φωνηεντικών φθόγγων» ή «φωνημάτων». Έκτοτε καμία επιστημονική ανάλυση της κοινής νέας ελληνικής (και υπάρχει σεβαστή βιβλιογραφία) δεν έχει ανακαλύψει στοιχειακούς «φθόγγους» άλλους πέραν αυτών των πέντε.

Εδώ, όσοι διδάχτηκαν μόνον την παλαιά γραμματική πιθανώς εγείρουν νέα ένσταση: μα εδώ ανακατεύονται γράμματα και «δίφθογγοι». Η απάντηση είναι ότι, στην αρχαιότητα, τα ανωτέρω ονομάζονταν και ήσαν πράγματι δί-φθογγοι, δηλαδή ζεύγη φθόγγων. Στην ιστορική όμως συνέχεια, μονοφθογγίστηκαν, έγιναν μονοί φθόγγοι. Ο σημερινός όρος δίγραμμα (δύο γράμματα για έναν φθόγγο) διακρίνει σαφώς την περίπτωση αυτή από την δίφθογγο, που κατά κυριολεξίαν σημαίνει δύο φθόγγους, «δύο γράμματα για δύο φθόγγους». — Για διευκρινήσεις πάνω στο ότι άλλες είναι οι δίφθογγοι της αρχαίας (και της καθαρεύουσας), και άλλες της νέας, είναι εύκολο να παραπέμψει κανείς στα δύο εγχειρίδια του Τζάρτζανου, ένα για την Αρχαία (σελ. 7, όπου μιλά για ένδεκα διφθόγγους), και ένα για την Καθαρεύουσα (σελ. 20-21, επίσης ένδεκα), και του Τριανταφυλλίδη για τη Νέα Ελληνική (σελ. 25-26, όπου φαίνεται ότι οι νεοελληνικές «δίφθογγοι» –άσχετες από τα δίψηφα– δεν συμπίπτουν με τις αρχαίες).

Ανάλογα ισχύουν και για τα «σύμφωνα». Η επίμαχη Γραμματική δεν εισάγει νέα σύμφωνα «μπ, ντ, γκ». Στη σελίδα 36 σαφώς σημειώνονται δι’ άλλης γραμματοσειράς και εντός αγκυλών [μπ], [ντ], [γκ], όπως κάνουν οι συγγραφείς της σχολικής Γραμματικής όταν σημειώνουν φθόγγους, που λανθασμένα εκλαμβάνονται ως γράμματα. Άλλωστε, πώς μπορεί να εξοβελίζει η νέα γραμματική τα διπλά ξ, ψ (όπως της προσάπτεται), όταν τα καταλογογραφεί μεταξύ των συμφώνων – ως γραμμάτων του αλφαβήτου, βέβαια. Όλα αυτά τα ορίζουν οι γλωσσολόγοι όπως τα διδάσκει η Γραμματική της Ε΄ –Στ΄ Δημοτικού, απλά, επιστημονικά και παιδαγωγικά σωστά. Δεν είναι σκόπιμη η επιμήκυνση του λόγου εδώ.

Συμπερασματικά, όλες οι γραμματικές προειδοποιούσαν και ο Μ. Τριανταφυλλίδης τόνιζε: «Είναι βαθιά ριζωμένη η συνήθεια, όταν μιλούμε για φθόγγους να πηγαίνει ο νους μας σε λέξεις τυπωμένες, που μας έρχονται την ίδια στιγμή εμπρός στα μάτια μας, και αυτό μας εμποδίζει να κρίνομε σωστά ό,τι αληθινά προφέρεται» [σελ. 10].

Όπως έχουν επισημάνει ομόφωνα και οι ειδικοί γλωσσολόγοι, ζήτημα για το βιβλίο δεν υφίσταται. Διότι ούτε καινοτομεί ούτε σκανδαλίζει: αυτά διδάσκονται σε όλες τις φιλοσοφικές σχολές της χώρας και στο εξωτερικό. Το βεβαιώνουν οι υπογραφές των 140 γλωσσολόγων σε κοινό τους κείμενο.

Συνοψίζοντας τονίζουμε πως ο θόρυβος που δημιουργήθηκε γύρω από τα φωνήεντα και τα σύμφωνα της Νέας Ελληνικής, είναι αδικαιολόγητος και δεν έχει επιστημονική βάση. Διαθέτουμε άξιους επιστήμονες γλωσσολόγους στα Πανεπιστήμιά μας που μπορούν να προστατεύουν την εθνική γλωσσική κληρονομιά. Πάντα όμως λαός, πνευματικοί φορείς και πολιτικοί πρέπει να επαγρυπνούμε για τη διαφύλαξη της γλώσσας μας».

Ο ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΣ 
ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΑΡΒΑΝΙΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για *διευκρινήσεις* πάνω στο ότι...


Εεεμμ, σχολική γραμματική δεν έχουν στο Υπουργείο;


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

Ποιο υπουργείο; Κατευθείαν από το άντρο του ΛΚΝ βγήκε αυτή η αρχαιολογία...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ποιο υπουργείο; Κατευθείαν από το άντρο του ΛΚΝ βγήκε αυτή η αρχαιολογία...


Το άντρο του ΛΚΝ ή μήπως το άντρο τού ΛΝΕΓ (που προκρίνει άλλωστε και τον τύπο _διευκρίνηση_); ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όπως μας έχει γνωστοποιηθεί από το Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, του οποίου τις απόψεις σας παραθέτω



Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2012)

Α, ΟΚ, άρα στο ΚΕΓ δεν διαβάζουν το δικό τους λεξικό, ωραία... :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν έδωσε διαφορετική στους άλλους βουλευτές που ανησύχησαν.



Όχι βέβαια. Παρόμοιες είναι και οι απαντήσεις στον (1) Β. Πολύδωρα και (2) στους βουλευτές της ΧΑ.

(1)
http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/UserFiles/67715b2c-ec81-4f0c-ad6a-476a34d732bd/7690916.pdf
(2)
http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/UserFiles/67715b2c-ec81-4f0c-ad6a-476a34d732bd/7690918.pdf


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Α, ΟΚ, άρα στο ΚΕΓ δεν διαβάζουν το δικό τους λεξικό, ωραία... :)



Την περίπτωση τυπογραφικού λάθος την σκεφτόμαστε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Την περίπτωση τυπογραφικού λάθος την σκεφτόμαστε;


Δεν χρειάζεται. Κάποιοι παλαιότεροι εξακολουθούν να λένε _διευκρινώ_ και _διευκρίνηση_.


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2012)

Νομίζω δεν χρειαζόταν τόσο λεπτομερής απάντηση, αρκούσαν οι πρώτες κι οι τελευταίες παράγραφοι. 
Πώς γράφεται δηλαδή η *διευκρίνειση;


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

Από το _διευκρινίζω_ _διευκρίνιση_, όπως από το _αποσαφηνίζω_ _αποσαφήνιση_. Γι' αυτό και _διευκρινιστικός_.

Πού να σου λέω για τα *εισιτήρια*... :inno:


----------



## SBE (Sep 7, 2012)

Εννοείς τα εισιτύρια, που είναι τα ισοβαρή κεφάλια τυρί;


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εννοείς τα εισιτύρια, που είναι τα ισοβαρή κεφάλια τυρί;



Τσκ τσκ τσκ: 
α. αυτά τα γράφουμε στης Τυρινής, 
β. _ισιτύρια_ εννοείς, ε; Γιατί "_εισιτύρια" _είναι τα «εισαγωγικά» τυριά:



the "blog" of "unnecessary" quotation marks


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όπως μας έχει γνωστοποιηθεί από το Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, του οποίου τις απόψεις σας παραθέτω, τα φωνολογικού τύπου φαινόμενα που περιέχονται στην εν λόγω Γραμματική της Ε΄ και ΣΤ΄ Δημοτικού έχουν τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά:
> 
> α) Στηρίζονται σε παλαιότερες παραδοσιακές αντιλήψεις για το γλωσσικό φαινόμενο και τον τρόπο ανάλυσης και περιγραφής του.
> β) Δεν λαμβάνουν υπόψη τη θεμελιακή διαφορά μεταξύ προφορικού και γραπτού λόγου που ανέδειξε και υιοθέτησε η σύγχρονη γλωσσική επιστήμη ήδη από τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα (Saussure 1916) και ιδίως μετά την εργασία του Trubetzkoy (1939) για τις Αρχές της Φωνολογίας.



Νίκο Σαραντάκο, όταν πάρεις απάντηση στην απορία σου για αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά, δώσε μια εξήγηση κι εδώ, και κάν' τα μας λιανά, γιατί θα πρέπει να τα καταλάβουν και οι βουλευτές. Οι άνθρωποι του ΚΕΓ δεν το σκέφτηκαν αυτό, βέβαια.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

Επιστολή της συγγραφικής ομάδας του βιβλίου Γραμματικής, που δημοσιεύεται σήμερα στην Καθημερινή:

Κύριε διευθυντά

Με έκπληξη διαβάσαμε στην «Καθημερινή» της 22/8/2012 επιστολή του Ακαδημαϊκού κ. Κουνάδη για το εγχειρίδιο «Γραμματική Ε΄ και Στ΄ Δημοτικού».

Η έκπληξη δεν αφορά τόσο το ότι στο άρθρο αυτό ο κ. Κουνάδης δείχνει να ενστερνίζεται αστήρικτους γλωσσικούς μύθους, όπως τον μύθο περί «μαθηματική[ς] […] δομή[ς]» της Ελληνικής. Ο συντάκτης της επιστολής, πολιτικός μηχανικός και όχι γλωσσολόγος, έχει και στο παρελθόν επιχειρήσει ερασιτεχνικές βουτιές στα ρηχά νερά της γλωσσοδιφικής παραφιλολογίας, με αποτελέσματα που επικρίθηκαν σφοδρότατα από τους ειδικούς.

Μας θλίβει όμως το γεγονός ότι στην προσπάθειά του να στηρίξει την επίθεσή του εναντίον του εγχειριδίου ο κ. Κουνάδης αναπαράγει ανακρίβειες και αποδίδει σε εμάς, τους συγγραφείς του, δηλώσεις παντελώς ανύπαρκτες. Από μία πλευρά, βέβαια, κάτι τέτοιο μας χαροποιεί, καθώς φανερώνει σε ποιο σημείο διαστρέβλωσης της πραγματικότητας πρέπει να φτάσει κανείς για να βρει ψήγματα, έστω, επιχειρημάτων εναντίον της παρουσίασης του συστήματος φθόγγων της Κοινής Νέας Ελληνικής που επιχειρείται στο βιβλίο μας. Από την άλλη, μας προκαλεί λύπη το επίπεδο της συζήτησης.

Κατ’ αρχάς, αλγεινή εντύπωση προκαλεί το ότι ακόμα και μετά την κατηγορηματική τοποθέτηση της συγγραφικής ομάδας και πολλών γλωσσολόγων εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι, οι οποίοι υποστηρίζουν ότι το βιβλίο προτείνει ή διευκολύνει την επιβολή της «φωνητικής ορθογραφίας». Μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση όμως μάς προκαλεί το γεγονός ότι το όλο επιχείρημα του συντάκτη της επιστολής βασίζεται στην υπόθεσή του ότι η φράση «Μιλώ και γράφω» στην κορυφή της σελ. 36 μπορεί να εκληφθεί από τους μαθητές ως δήθεν προτροπή για επιβολή της φωνητικής ορθογραφίας. Μάλλον ο κ. Κουνάδης δεν έχει κάνει τον κόπο να ξεφυλλίσει το βιβλίο. Αν το έκανε θα έβλεπε ότι το «Μιλώ και γράφω» εμφανίζεται στην κορυφή όχι μόνο της «επίμαχης» σελ. 36 αλλά και στην κορυφή των σελίδων, 34, 38, 40, 42, 44, 46, 48, 50, 52, 54 και 56, καθώς δεν πρόκειται για τίτλο στο κυρίως σώμα της 36, στην οποία παρουσιάζονται οι φθόγγοι (η σελίδα 36 περιέχεται σε ενότητα με τον ξεκάθαρο τίτλο «3.1. Φθόγγοι») αλλά για την επαναλαμβανόμενη κεφαλίδα που εμφανίζεται σε όλες τις ζυγές σελίδες ολόκληρου βιβλίου και απλώς σημειώνει τον τίτλο του εκάστοτε μέρους (και μάλιστα εντός διακριτού χρωματιστού πλαισίου). Eτσι, αντίστοιχα στις σελίδες 57174 εμφανίζεται η κεφαλίδα «Σχηματίζω λέξεις», στις σελίδες 175-200 η κεφαλίδα «Σχηματίζω φράσεις και προτάσεις», κ.ο.κ. Δεν πρόκειται λοιπόν για τίτλο της σελίδας 36 μεμονωμένα, αλλά για την κεφαλίδα όλου του δεύτερου μέρους του βιβλίου, το οποίο ασχολείται με τα ελάχιστα στοιχεία του προφορικού («μιλώ») και του γραπτού («γράφω») λόγου. Το να θεωρεί κανείς ότι είναι δυνατόν ένας μαθητής να μπερδευτεί με κάτι τέτοιο είναι υποτιμητικό για τη νοημοσύνη των μικρών μαθητών. Πολύ περισσότερο, το να στηρίξει κανείς επάνω σε αυτή την αστεία και κατασκευασμένη παρανόηση το επιχείρημα ότι «συμπεραίνεται –εμμέσως πλην σαφώς– ότι η φωνητική ορθογραφία […] θα επιβληθεί στον γραπτό λόγο» είναι απλώς ένα σκόπιμα παραπλανητικό συμπέρασμα.

Επίσης εκπλησσόμεθα που ο κ. Κουνάδης παρερμηνεύει τις δηλώσεις της καθηγήτριας κ. Φιλιππάκη-Warburton. Η κ. Φιλιππάκη-Warburton σε σχετική ερώτηση δημοσιογράφου θέλοντας να δώσει έμφαση στο ότι όντως κατά τη συγγραφή του έργου συμβουλευθήκαμε δασκάλους, σημειώνει ότι ένα μέλος της συγγραφικής ομάδας είναι δασκάλα. Από κανένα μέρος της απάντησής της δεν συνάγεται το συμπέρασμα ότι κατά τη συγγραφή συμβουλευθήκαμε μόνο την κ. Λουκά και κανέναν άλλο δάσκαλο, όπως συμπεραίνει ο συντάκτης της επιστολής. Φυσικά, στο συμπέρασμα αυτό ο κ. Κουνάδης μάλλον παρασύρθηκε από δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας «Το Παρόν» της Κυριακής (29/7/2012). Αλλά κι η δανεική λάσπη, λάσπη είναι. Ντροπή του να μας αποδίδει ανύπαρκτες δηλώσεις.

Επίσης ψευδές είναι το συμπέρασμα ότι «οι συντάκτες του βιβλίου έχουν υιοθετήσει εγχειρίδια για την αγγλική γλώσσα χωρίς πολλή σκέψη», το οποίο ο κ. Κουνάδης αποδίδει σε κάποια «διεθνούς εμβέλειας καθηγήτρια κλασσικής φιλολογίας», επινοώντας ένα νέο είδος λογικής πλάνης, την καταφυγή στη μη κατονομαζόμενη αυθεντία. Δεν γνωρίζουμε σε ποια φιλόλογο αναφέρεται ο ακαδημαϊκός, αλλά αφού αναπαράγει τα λόγια αυτά είναι και ο ίδιος υπεύθυνος για την απαράδεκτη ψευδή κατηγορία. Και πάλι, θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο προσεκτικός.

Με την εξαίρεση της κοινοποίησης στον Tύπο μιας επιστολής μας στα μέσα Ιουλίου συνειδητά σιωπούμε, καθώς βλέπουμε ότι την εκστρατεία κατά του βιβλίου έχουν αναλάβει ΜΜΕ αμφιβόλου σοβαρότητας. Θεωρήσαμε όμως ότι η εμφάνιση της επιστολής σε ένα έντυπο του κύρους της «Καθημερινής» χρήζει απάντησης, ειδικά όσον αφορά το ηθικό της μέρος, δηλαδή τα ψεύδη.

Ελπίζουμε ότι πρόκειται για την τελευταία απέλπιδα προσπάθεια να αποδοθεί δολίως στο βιβλίο μας η πρόθεση αλλαγής της ελληνικής ορθογραφίας. Το λέμε για μία ακόμα φορά, ελπίζουμε τελευταία: Το εγχειρίδιο «Γραμματική Ε΄ και Στ΄ Δημοτικού» δεν προτείνει καμία αλλαγή στην ορθογραφία της γλώσσας μας, ούτε προτρέπει «εμμέσως πλην σαφώς» σε αυτή, ούτε προλειαίνει το έδαφος γι’ αυτή, ούτε δίνει λαβές, ούτε τίποτα. Αρκετά με την προβολή υστερικών φοβιών στο έργο μας. Αρκετά με τα ψέματα.

ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΦΙΛΙΠΠΑΚΗ-WARBURTON 
Ομότιμη Καθηγήτρια Γλωσσολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Reading

ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑΦΕΝΤΗΣ
Λέκτορας Γλωσσολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών

ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΟΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ 
Επίκουρος Καθηγητής Γλωσσολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου

ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ ΛΟΥΚΑ
Εκπαιδευτικός Π.Ε.​


----------



## pidyo (Sep 11, 2012)

Από την απάντηση των συγγραφέων του βιβλίου πήρα, σήμερα μόλις, είδηση την επιστολή του Κουνάδη στην Καθημερινή. 

Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να τελειώνουμε με τις περιττές ευγένειες για ανθρώπους που εκμεταλλεύονται τη δημόσια θέση τους για να μπουρδολογήσουν από καθέδρας εκεί που δεν τους έσπειρε κανείς. Και κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει η Ακαδημία να κάνει κάτι για τους τενεκέδες της, γιατί αργά ή γρήγορα θα το βρει μπροστά της. Δεν ξέρω κανέναν ακαδημαϊκό θεσμό να διεκδικεί δημόσια ευθύνη επιδεικνύοντας επί μακρόν έλλειμμα πραγματικού αισθήματος ευθύνης για τα του οίκου της.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

Ρε τα ανεγκέφαλα!






Προσθήκη: Κυρία και κύριος σκίζουν το νέο βιβλίο της γραμματικής και μοιράζουν το παλιό στα απορημένα μαθητούδια. Λένε τις γνωστές βλακείες. Η πρώτη (αναμενόμενη) αντίδραση «ανησυχούντων πολιτών».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

Βάλε και μια λεζάντα, μια περίληψη... 6,5 λεπτά βιδεάκι είναι.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βάλε και μια λεζάντα, μια περίληψη... 6,5 λεπτά βιδεάκι είναι.



Fahrenheit 451.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βάλε και μια λεζάντα, μια περίληψη... 6,5 λεπτά βιδεάκι είναι.



Εξήμιση λεπτά βιδεάκι, που το είδα εμβρόντητη ως το τέλος και με την πίεση να έχει ανεβεί και να μου ξεχειλίζει απ' τ' αυτιά.
Δεν έχει τέλος αυτός ο κατήφορος...
Κακώς όμως τα έσκισαν. Κανονικά έπρεπε να τα κάψουν, αφού πρώτα θα είχαν κάνει μια νυχτερινή λαμπαδηφορία. Θα είχε πιο μεγάλο σουξέ τότε και πιο κοντά στο σκεπτικό τους θα ήταν. Και σιγά μη δεν έπαιζε και Κίσινγκερ...

_Ανεγκέφαλα; _*ΕΠΙΕΙΚΩΣ!*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Fahrenheit 451.


Όχι ότι δεν σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, αλλά εγώ πηγαίνω απευθείας εκεί.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι ότι δεν σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, αλλά εγώ πηγαίνω απευθείας εκεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

Χμμμ, πάλι έκοψα δρόμο και έφτασα στο απαγορευμένο επιχείρημα. Μα τι με οδηγεί σε τέτοιους παραλληλισμούς, άραγε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

Ο αγανακτισμένος κύριος πάντως (ο Ο.Τ.) είναι πρώτης τάξεως χουντομορφή:

http://stamdamd.blogspot.gr/2012/07/38.html

Η αγανακτισμένη κυρία είναι πρόεδρος κάποιας δικηγορικής παρέμβασης. Μπόλικη δωρεάν διαφήμιση προς τους πελάτες που αγρεύει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ρε τα ανεγκέφαλα!
> 
> Προσθήκη: Κυρία και κύριος σκίζουν το νέο βιβλίο της γραμματικής και μοιράζουν το παλιό στα απορημένα μαθητούδια. Λένε τις γνωστές βλακείες. Η πρώτη (αναμενόμενη) αντίδραση «ανησυχούντων πολιτών».




Φυλακή. Για:

1. παραπληροφόρηση αθώων μαθητών
2. παρεμπόδιση του έργου της παιδείας
3. διασπορά ψεμάτων και κακολόγηση συγγραφέων
4. λοιδορία της επιστήμης
5. εγκληματικά χαμηλό IQ
6. καπηλεία συμβόλων
7. σκίσιμο βιβλίων
8. δημόσια υστερία


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Πράγματα που με άφησαν άφωνη: 
Σκίζουν πρώτα το δικό τους βιβλίο που το αγόρασαν. Δικαίωμά τους και καλά κάνουν. Μετά ενώ μοιράζουν βιβλία γραμματικής στα παιδιά σκίζουν και το βιβλίο ενός μαθητή ή δεν είδα καλά;
Το ωραίο είναι που λέει η τύπισσα ότι ήθελε να μοιράσει τη γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη, η οποία τα λέει σωστά όλα, ότι τα φωνήεντα είναι επτά. Για θυμίστε μου, γιατί το Αλτζάιμερ με έχει φάει, ο Τριανταφυλλίδης πέντε δε λέει ότι είναι; 
Κι ο άλλος που λέει ότι δεν θέλει να παιδιά του να γίνουν αμόρφωτα, να άγονται κλπ περίμενα να το τελειώσει με ένα "σαν εμένα", αλλά δεν το είπε. 

Ομολογώ πάντως ότι το σημείο που ήθελα να βαρέσω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο ήταν εκεί που μπλέξανε μέσα σημαίες, καθεστώς κατοχής , πόλεμους κατά της ελληνικότητας :mellow: και άλλα παρεμφερή. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η οικονομική κρίση έπεσε σαν σίφουνας στον ανυποψίαστο Έλληνα που αγρόν ηγόραζε και καθησυχαζόταν ότι λεφτά υπάρχουν, αλλά δεν περίμενα ότι είχαμε τόσες πολλές οριακές περιπτώσεις που τώρα απολωλάθηκαν. 

Και φυσικά η πρώτη μου ερώτηση, από την αρχή του κλιπακίου: αυτά δεν έγιναν στο δρόμο, όπως οι συνεντεύξεις στο τέλος που είναι έξω από το σχολείο. Έγιναν στην αυλή του σχολείου. Ιδιωτικός χώρος. Ο διευθυντής του σχολείου γιατί δεν κάλεσε την αστυνομία να τους μαζέψει;


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Διαβάζω εδώ:

Από την Πέμπτη 20 Σεπτεμβρίου 2012 κυκλοφορεί το βιβλίο *Ο πόλεμος των φθόγγων *από τον εκδοτικό οίκο Captainbook.

Προδημοσίευση του δελτίου Τύπου:

«Στον απόηχο της "Φωνηεντιάδας", της γλωσσικής εκστρατείας που οργανώθηκε για την υποτιθέμενη κατάργηση των φωνηέντων, διαπιστώνουμε με ανακούφιση ότι δεν ακούστηκαν μόνο οι φωνές των ζηλωτών. Όλων εκείνων που, με το πάθος το οποίο μόνο η βαθιά άγνοια μπορεί να εμπνεύσει, έσπευδαν να υπερασπιστούν την ελληνική γλώσσα από έναν ανύπαρκτο κίνδυνο.

»Την ίδια στιγμή, φωνές νηφάλιες, υποστηριζόμενες όχι μόνο από τη δύναμη της λογικής, αλλά κυρίως από την κατάλληλη επιστημονική κατάρτιση, άρθρωναν ισχυρό αντίλογο. Δεν ήταν μια εύκολη μάχη. Από τη μια, οι αλαλαγμοί του κάθε φανατικού, δημαγωγού, πατριδοκάπηλου ή απλώς παραπληροφορημένου. Από την άλλη, η τεκμηριωμένη και στιβαρή επιχειρηματολογία των σχετικών επιστημόνων.

»Παρόλο που η μάχη ήταν άνιση, η επιστημονική αλήθεια, ακόμη και αν δεν θριάμβευσε, σίγουρα δεν ηττήθηκε. Όσοι αναζήτησαν κάτι περισσότερο από κραυγές και συνθηματολογία μπόρεσαν να ενημερωθούν πλήρως. Η φωνή των επιστημόνων δεν πνίγηκε. Αν και ήρεμη, τελικά αποδείχθηκε στεντόρεια για όσους επιθυμούσαν να την ακούσουν.

»Στο πλαίσιο της προσπάθειας αυτής, ο Βασίλης Αργυρόπουλος κάνει μια πληρέστατη καταγραφή όσων γράφτηκαν και ειπώθηκαν. Με επιμέλεια μέλισσας συγκέντρωσε τα σαθρά και αστήρικτα σχόλια και κείμενα όσων συμμετείχαν στην εκστρατεία για την υποτιθέμενη υπεράσπιση των φωνηέντων. Τα αναλύει, τα σχολιάζει και κυρίως τα αντικρούει με εξαιρετικά επιχειρήματα.

»Πρόκειται για μια σημαντική προσπάθεια, ένα έργο που αξίζει τον θαυμασμό μας. Καταρχάς για την ταχύτητα των αντανακλαστικών του συγγραφέα του, καθώς ολοκληρώθηκε σε ελάχιστο διάστημα μετά το πέρας του κύριου όγκου των συζητήσεων. Ταυτόχρονα όμως και για την πληρότητά του. Ο ιστορικός του μέλλοντος που θα το χρησιμοποιήσει θα έχει μια εξαιρετική εικόνα για τα όσα διαδραματίστηκαν. Μακάρι να είχαμε κάτι αντίστοιχο και για τα "Ευαγγελικά" ή τα "Ορεστειακά". Οπωσδήποτε θα μας βοηθούσε να κατανοήσουμε πολύ καλύτερα τη νεότερη ιστορία μας».

_Αλέξανδρος Φατσής_


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2012)

Αν κρίνω από το πόσο γρήγορα κυκλοφορεί, κρατάω μικρό καλάθι γιατί σοβαρές αναλύσεις επιπέδου δεν γράφονται τόσο γρήγορα, εκτός αν προϋπήρχε υλικό κι απλώς το πακετάρανε με ολίγη από κείμενα τρίτων (δικαιώματα πληρώθηκαν, υποθέτω) για να προλάβουν τον οποιοδήποτε θόρυβο που έχει δημιουργηθεί.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Ο Βασίλης Αργυρόπουλος γράφει καλά και προσεγμένα κείμενα. Και καλύτερα να υπάρχει τώρα που άνοιξαν τα σχολεία μια σωστή ανάλυση στους πάγκους των βιβλιοπωλείων.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> εκτός αν προϋπήρχε υλικό κι απλώς το πακετάρανε με ολίγη από κείμενα τρίτων (δικαιώματα πληρώθηκαν, υποθέτω)


Τι εννοείς «δικαιώματα»; Πχ για δημοσιεύματα από τον τύπο;


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Τι εννοείς «δικαιώματα»; Πχ για δημοσιεύματα από τον τύπο;



Για μπλογκ, για αρθρογραφία κλπ. 
Ένα επώνυμο άρθρο δεν αναδημοσιεύεται χωρίς άδεια, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2012)

Από τη στιγμή που αναφέρεις την επώνυμη πηγή όταν το τσιτάρεις και δεν κάνεις τον ερανιστή αλλά τα βάζεις ως στοιχεία τα οποία αναλύεις και σχολιάζεις εσύ, καθόλου δικαιώματα δεν απαιτούνται — είναι fair use.


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2012)

Ζαζ, δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει στην Ελλάδα αλλά το fair use ισχύει για την παράθεση μικρών αποσπασμάτων. 
Χωρίς να έχω δει το βιβλίο δεν μπορώ να ξέρω, απλά η περιγραφή μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι δεν πρόκειται για παράθεση _αποσπασμάτων_.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2012)

Το «σύντομο απόσπασμα» (που αναφέρει κι ο δικός μας νόμος) έχει και μια άλλη προϋπόθεση που προσδιορίζει την έκτασή του (άρθρο 19 Ν2121/93), και συγκεκριμένα την επίτευξη του σκοπού για τον οποίο παρατίθεται το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα:
Επιτρέπεται, χωρίς την άδεια του δημιουργού και χωρίς αμοιβή, η παράθεση σύντομων αποσπασμάτων από έργο άλλου νομίμως δημοσιευμένου για την υποστήριξη της γνώμης εκείνου που παραθέτει ή την κριτική της γνώμης του άλλου, *εφόσον [...] η έκταση των αποσπασμάτων δικαιολογείται από τον επιδιωκόμενο σκοπό.*​Αλλά, μιλώντας προσωπικά, αν ήμουν εγώ ο συγγραφέας δεν θα βασιζόμουν τόσο στο 19 όσο στο άρθρο 25 («Χρήση για λόγους ενημέρωσης»).


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2012)

OK,τώρα που το ξεκαθαρίσαμε ξεκινάω την αλφαβητική ταξινόμηση του νήματος των νεολογισμών και την έκδοσή τους υπό μορφή λεξικού με σχόλια δικά μου. Δεν θα παραβαίνω κανένα νόμο, καθώς τα αποσπάσματα θα παραθέτονται για ενημέρωση και τα σχόλιά μου θα είναι λεξιλογικού χαρακτήρα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2012)

Ωραία. Ζήτα να σου γράψουμε και τον πρόλογο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2012)

Δε χρειάζεται, θα παραθέσω κάτι από τα ήδη γραμμένα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2012)

Στους Νεολογισμούς κάνε ό,τι θέλεις. Στις Λεξιπλασίες πρόσεξε, μη βρεθείς παρατιθέμενη από τους ήδη γράψαντες, ως γεύμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ζαζ, δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει στην Ελλάδα αλλά το fair use ισχύει για την παράθεση μικρών αποσπασμάτων.
> Χωρίς να έχω δει το βιβλίο δεν μπορώ να ξέρω, απλά η περιγραφή μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι δεν πρόκειται για παράθεση _αποσπασμάτων_.



Δικαιώματα για κάτι που δημοσιεύτηκε σε δημόσιο μπλογκ και είναι ούτως ή άλλως δυνατό να το διαβάσει ο οποισδήποτε; Δεν νομίζω.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2012)

Έλλη, το ζήτημα νομίζω είναι αν επωφελείσαι οικονομικά απο τη δουλειά το άλλου, ακόμα κι αν ο άλλος μοιράζει τη δουλειά του δωρεάν. 
Αλλά τέλος παντων, αυτά είναι εικασίες απλώς για τη συζήτηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 22, 2012)

Κατά την γνώμη μου αυτά, ακόμη κι αν ισχύουν, είναι βλακείες του νόμου περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. Μ' αυτά και με 'κείνα έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να μην μπορείς να βρεις τον λόγο του Μάρτιν Λούθερ Κινγκ, γιατί προστατεύεται από copyright. Άλλος ένας έξοχος ορισμός της ειρωνείας, μετά απ' αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2012)

Οι πολιτικοί λόγοι έχουν κοπυράιτ; Ακόμα κι όταν μπορείς να βρεις το γιουτουμπάκι τους;
Όχι, μην απαντήσεις, γιατί θα απαντήσω, θα απαντήσεις, θα απαντήσω και δεν θα τελειώσει ποτέ η συζήτηση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2012)

Η πρώτη επιστολή Κουνάδη στην Καθημερινή:
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_22/08/2012_493037

Η απάντηση της συγγραφικής ομάδας του βιβλίου Γραμματικής (υπάρχει στο #96):
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4Dcgi/_w_articles_columns_1_11/09/2012_495082

Σήμερα διαβάζουμε ανταπάντηση του ακαδημαϊκού κ. Kουνάδη:
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_03/10/2012_497398

Καταλήγει:
Εύχομαι η επιστολή των 4 συγγραφέων του απαράδεκτου αυτού βιβλίου να είναι η τελευταία απέλπιδα προσπάθεια υποστήριξής του και το εφιαλτικό ενδεχόμενο πλήρους καταστροφής της γλώσσας μας (μετά τα αλλεπάλληλα πλήγματα που δέχθηκε τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες) να αποτραπεί. Φρονώ ότι το πρόβλημα αυτό δεν θα υπήρχε αν ο νέος υπουργός Παιδείας ζητούσε τη γνώμη της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών (κατά τον Οργανισμό της), όπως συνέβη και σχετικά πρόσφατα για αναλόγου σοβαρότητος θέματα.

Νομίζω ότι έφτασε η ώρα να γράψει κάτι και ο κ. Χαραλαμπάκης, μπας και ησυχάσουμε από τους απίθανους αυτούς κινδυνολόγους,


----------



## Alfie (Oct 3, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μ' αυτά και με 'κείνα έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να μην μπορείς να βρεις τον λόγο του Μάρτιν Λούθερ Κινγκ, γιατί προστατεύεται από copyright.



Και τούτο δω για παράδειγμα http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/mart...ream-full-text/story?id=14358231#.UGxi2Y57kXk τι είναι; 

(Εκτός από βραδυφλεγής δική μου αντίδραση.)


----------



## Alfie (Oct 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σήμερα διαβάζουμε ανταπάντηση του ακαδημαϊκού κ. Kουνάδη:
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_03/10/2012_497398



Έχετε δει πόσα πολλά ατυχήματα συμβαίνουν σε αθλητικούς αγώνες όταν πχ κάποιος δίσκος φεύγει και χτυπά το δισκοβόλο;:devil:


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2012)

Εγώ φρονώ ότι κάποιος θα πρέπει να συμμαζέψει τον κο Κουνάδη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 4, 2012)

Alfie said:


> Και τούτο δω για παράδειγμα http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/mart...ream-full-text/story?id=14358231#.UGxi2Y57kXk τι είναι;
> 
> (Εκτός από βραδυφλεγής δική μου αντίδραση.)



Το βίντεο. Το βίντεο προστατεύεται από copyright.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το βίντεο. Το βίντεο προστατεύεται από copyright.



Αυτό εννοείς;


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

Νιώθω ότι στο σχολείο, στην αίθουσα διδασκαλίας, εκεί που η φιλότιμη δασκάλα προσπαθεί να διδάξει πέντε απλά πράγματα στους μαθητές της, έχουν εμφανιστεί και έχουν θρονιαστεί και μιλάνε παραληρηματικά, ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο, ένα πλήθος από παπάδες, μηχανολόγους, βουλευτές, φαναρτζήδες, ασφαλειομεσίτες, γυψοτεχνίτες, διατροφολόγους, χαλβαδοποιούς, ενεχυροδανειστές, φοροτεχνικούς, καφεζαχαροπλάστες, ξενοδοχοϋπαλλήλους, οξυγονοκολλητές, στεγνοκαθαριστές και άλλους τέτοιους που, εκτός του ότι δεν έχουν σχέση με τη γλώσσα και τη διδασκαλία, δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι εμείς που καταλαβαίνουμε δυο πράγματα έχουμε πάψει να γελάμε με τις μπούρδες τους και αρχίζουμε να χάνουμε την υπομονή μας. 

Ποιος θα πει του παπά ότι δεν είναι δουλειά του;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtDtuCZiR0A

Ποιος θα πει του μηχανολόγου-ηλεκτρολόγου ότι δεν είναι δουλειά του;

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_12/10/2012_498408


----------



## bernardina (Oct 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ποιος θα πει του παπά ότι δεν είναι δουλειά του;
> Ποιος θα πει του μηχανολόγου-ηλεκτρολόγου ότι δεν είναι δουλειά του;



Εμείς. Και το κάνουμε ήδη στο βαθμό που μπορούμε. Δυστυχώς ο δικός μας λόγος δεν πουλάει στα ΜΜΕ ούτε δίνει υλικό για γιουτούμπια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 12, 2012)

Καλό, nickel. Δανείζομαι την πρώτη παράγραφο του δεύτερου κειμένου για να δείξω ότι ο άνθρωπος όντως δεν θα έπρεπε να μιλάει:

_Οι ανωτέρω συγγραφείς κακώς καταφέρονται κατά του ακαδημαϊκού κ. Κουνάδη, ο οποίος πολύ σωστά χαρακτήρισε το κεφάλαιο του βιβλίου τους με τίτλο «μιλώ και γράφω» ως προσπάθεια εισαγωγής και προώθησης της φωνητικής ορθογραφίας. Πράγματι με τίποτα δεν δικαιολογείται ο τίτλος του κεφαλαίου αυτού. Κατ’ αρχήν κανείς δεν μιλά και γράφει ταυτόχρονα. Είτε θα μιλά, είτε θα γράφει, είτε θα διαβάζει (σιωπηλά ή φωναχτά)._

Από πότε ο συμπλεκτικός σύνδεσμος _και_, δηλώνει απαραιτήτως πράγματα που γίνονται ταυτόχρονα; Βλέπει ο αρθρογράφος κανένα _ταυτοχρόνως_ στον τίτλο, που δεν βλέπω εγώ; Δηλαδή όταν λέμε "_έφαγα και πήγα για ύπνο_", εννοούμε ότι φάγαμε κοιμώμενοι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ποιος θα πει του παπά ότι δεν είναι δουλειά του;


Ο παπάς αναφέρεται ως φιλόλογος-θεολόγος, πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο παπάς αναφέρεται ως φιλόλογος-θεολόγος, πάντως.


Και η ιστορία ξεκίνησε από δασκάλα που διδάσκει το βιβλίο. Και ο Άδωνης Γεωργιάδης, που έκανε σχετική ερώτηση στον υπουργό παιδείας, «ίδρυσε το Κέντρο Ελευθέρων Σπουδών Ελληνική Αγωγή με σκοπό την διδασκαλία των αρχαίων ελληνικών». Αλλά δεν είναι δουλειά τους όταν είναι ανίκανοι να καταλάβουν το πιο απλό πράγμα που έχει το αγγλικό σχολικό λεξικό που έβαλα στο πρώτο μήνυμα. Αυτά είναι γνώσεις για παιδιά. Αν δεν τα καταλαβαίνουν, να πάνε να ρωτήσουν να μάθουν. Δεν μπορεί να κάνει κήρυγμα ασχετίλας στο χριστεπώνυμο ακροατήριο των ασχέτων.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Μια και τα δύο νήματα ενημερώνονται εκ παραλλήλου (και σ' αυτό εδώ γίνονται και οι συζητήσεις) θα ήθελα να προσθέσω απλώς την ενημερωτική σημείωση και τον σύνδεσμο προς το άλλο νήμα, όπου δημοσιεύτηκε άρθρο με τίτλο «Η δίκη των φωνηέντων» που έγραψε για την φωνηεντιάδα ο γλωσσολόγος Γιώργος Κοτζόγλου, ένας από τους τέσσερις συγγραφείς της _Γραμματικής Ε΄ και Στ΄ Δημοτικού_ και πρωτοδημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό _The Books’ Journal_, τεύχ. 23 (Σεπ. 2012), σ. 84-88.

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-του-Δημοτικού&p=163646&viewfull=1#post163646


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 26, 2012)

Μας κλέψαν και το δίγαμμα...


----------



## Ruskin (Feb 1, 2015)

Είναι επειδή τα φωνήεντα είναι πέντε που λέμε Μήδεια και όχι Μύδια, ζώ[ο]διο, αντί για ζόδιο και ζωοφόρος, αντί για ζοφόρος (γιατί όχι και ζοφερός; ) Μπορεί στα νέα ελληνικά, να μην αναγνωρίζουμε το όμικρον ως βραχύ και το ω ως μακρύ, όμως ήταν και παραμένουν κωδικοποιημένα μέσα στον λόγο (όπως και τα σφαγιασθέντα πνεύματα). Αυτά ν' ακούσουν οι 140 πανεπιστημιακοί φωστήρες που βγαίνουν και υπογράφουν αντιεπιστημονικά και ασυνάρτητα κείμενα.

Με τιμή, 
Ruskin


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2015)

Η διαφορά στην προφορά μεταξύ των λέξεων Μήδεια και μύδια δεν έχει καμμιά σχέση με την ορθογραφία. Την ίδια διαφορά συναντάμε και στο δίδυμο άδεια (συγκατάθεση/απουσία από την δουλειά) - άδεια (κενή), που δεν έχουν ορθογραφική διαφορά.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2015)

Αντεπιστημονικό και ασυνάρτητο είναι να υποστηρίζεται ότι στη νέα ελληνική υπάρχει διαφορετική προφορά τού /óο/ στις λέξεις _αθρόος_, _αθώος_, _αθρόως_, _τρώω_.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2015)

Ruskin said:


> Είναι επειδή τα φωνήεντα είναι πέντε που λέμε Μήδεια και όχι Μύδια, ζώ[ο]διο, αντί για ζόδιο και ζωοφόρος, αντί για ζοφόρος (γιατί όχι και ζοφερός; ) Μπορεί στα νέα ελληνικά, να μην αναγνωρίζουμε το όμικρον ως βραχύ και το ω ως μακρύ, όμως ήταν και παραμένουν κωδικοποιημένα μέσα στον λόγο (όπως και τα σφαγιασθέντα πνεύματα). Αυτά ν' ακούσουν οι 140 πανεπιστημιακοί φωστήρες που βγαίνουν και υπογράφουν αντιεπιστημονικά και ασυνάρτητα κείμενα.
> 
> Με τιμή,
> Ruskin



Καλώς ήρθες, Ruskin. Πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να διαβάσεις το πρώτο μήνυμα εδώ και να κατανοήσεις τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο τι είναι *φωνήεν* και τι είναι *φωνητικό γράμμα*, θέματα καθαρά τεχνικά, πριν τα βάλεις με αρμόδιους όπως τους πανεπιστημιακούς φωστήρες. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά διαφωνία στην πραγματικότητα, απλώς κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν την ορολογία.


----------



## Earion (Feb 2, 2015)

Γεια σου Ράσκιν με το ωραίο χρηστώνυμο!

Θ’ άξιζε τον κόπο να συμβουλευτείς κάποιαν από τις πολλές ιστορίες της νέας ελληνικής. Όλες (μα όλες) συμφωνούν στο ότι η ποσότητα των φωνηέντων της αρχαίας ελληνικής άρχισε να χάνεται ήδη πριν απ’ τα χρόνια του Χριστού, κι ότι το γνωστο τραπέζιο με το οποίο η φωνητική απεικονίζει τα πέντε φωνήεντα (αυτά που συμβατικά απεικονίζουμε με a, e, i, o, u) είχε αποκρυσταλλωθεί στη βυζαντινή εποχή, προς τα τέλη της πρώτης μετά Χριστόν χιλιετίας. Άρα στο στόμα μας, όταν μιλάμε, δεν νιώθουμε καμιά διαφορά. Άλλο πράγμα η ορθογραφία, η οποία παραμένει ιστορική.

(Όταν λέω όλες, εννοώ οι γραμμένες από ανθρώπους που γνωρίζουν το θέμα).


----------



## Ruskin (Feb 3, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Αντεπιστημονικό και ασυνάρτητο είναι να υποστηρίζεται ότι στη νέα ελληνική υπάρχει διαφορετική προφορά τού /óο/ στις λέξεις _αθρόος_, _αθώος_, _αθρόως_, _τρώω_.



Γι' αυτό λένε ότι η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη από την άγνοια.

Αγαπητέ Earion,

σ' ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθειά σου να με επιμορφώσεις, αλλά δεν γεννήθηκα χθες. Τόσο εγώ, όσο και άλλοι την αισθανόμαστε συτή τη διαφορά που υποστηρίζεις ότι δεν υπάρχει πια. Εγώ δεν μπορώ να πω ζόδιο. Ούτε ζοφόρος. Κι αν ακόμα προσπαθούσα να πω ζογράφος, πάλι κουτσουρεμένο θα μου φαινότανε το /o/. Όπως και να το κάνεις το ζωγράφος είναι λίγο πιο στρογγυλό, λίγο πιο /ο/. Άρα, ας μην προσπαθήσουμε να επισπεύσουμε την "εξέλιξη". Φρονώ ότι όταν ανοίξουν λίγο τα κλειστά μυαλά (τα πολυταλανισμένα από τις βίαιες και αέναες προσπάθειες ρύθμισης και διαμόρφωσης της γλώσσας), θα γίνει η γλωσσολογική εκείνη έρευνα που είναι αναγκαία προκειμένου να καταδειχθεί ότι το αρχαίο ήθος επιβιώνει. Με αυτό δεν θέλω να πω ότι πρέπει να γυρίσουμε στην καθαρεύουσα ή να αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε αρχαία ελληνικά, αλλά επ' ουδενί δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ τις υπεραπλουστεύσεις που επικρατούν σήμερα στο χώρο αυτό και μάλιστα με βαρύγδουπες τζίφρες από κάτω.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2015)

Ruskin said:


> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να πω ζόδιο. Ούτε ζοφόρος.



Λύστε μου, σας παρακαλώ, μια απορία. Αυτή τη δυσκολία που έχετε, διαπιστώνετε ότι την έχει και άλλος κόσμος; Δηλαδή, όταν ακούτε τον κόσμο που σας περιβάλλει στην καθημερινότητά σας —τον μπακάλη, την ξαδέλφη σας, τον εκφωνητή της τηλεόρασης— όταν τους ακούτε να μιλάνε, διαπιστώνετε ότι με δυσκολία προφέρουν ζόο, σόμα, πτόμα, ή ότι προφέρουν ζόοο, σόομα, πτόομα ζώο, σώμα, πτώμα; Θέλω να πω, ακούτε ότι και οι υπόλοιποι Έλληνες προφέρουν μακρότερα τα μακρά; Είναι αυτό κάτι που συμβαίνει στους περισσότερους και απλώς δεν το προσέχουμε; Ή συμβαίνει μόνο σε σας και λίγους σαν εσάς; 

Γιατί, αν πραγματικά συμβαίνει αυτό, θα πρέπει να προσδιορίσουμε τα όριά του, δεν είναι έτσι; Είναι το φαινόμενο μια εξαίρεση ή είναι κάποιος αδιόρατος κανόνας της (ελληνικής) φύσης; Να το μελετήσουμε αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μελετηθεί ή να το κατατάξουμε στα μεγάλα μυστήρια; Βοηθήστε μας με λίγο περισσότερες πληροφορίες.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 3, 2015)

Ruskin said:


> Γι' αυτό λένε ότι η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη από την άγνοια.


Ακριβώς! Η ημιμάθεια κάποιου που εμφορείται από την εντελώς αβάσιμη, αντεπιστημονική και εμμονική ψευδαίσθηση ότι υπάρχει στη νεοελληνική διαφορετική προφορά των φωνηέντων ανάλογα με το γράμμα που τα συμβολίζει είναι χειρότερη από την άγνοια — διότι μπορεί να τον οδηγήσει να αποδυθεί σε σταυροφορία για να δείξει στους υπόλοιπους το αληθές των φαντασιώσεών του, όταν τελικά το μόνο που δείχνει είναι ότι πρόκειται απλώς για έναν ημιμαθή νάρκισσο που αγνοεί την επιστήμη όταν αυτή δεν επιβεβαιώνει τις ιδεοληπτικές αεροβασίες του· μ' άλλα λόγια, «αν η επιστημονική ανάλυση δεν λέει αυτό που εγώ πιστεύω, τόσο χειρότερο για την επιστημονική ανάλυση». Ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα τέτοια αυτοκριτική απ' τη μεριά σου, Ruskin, εύγε!


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2015)

Ράσκιν, σοβαρολογείς ότι ακούς διαφορά ανάμεσα στο ο και το ω; 
Ε, τί να πω τότε, πώς καταφέρνεις να συνεννοείσαι στον προφορικό λόγο; 
Δεδομένου ότι ένας χοντρικός κανόνας είναι ότι τα μακρά έχουν τουλάχιστον διπλάσια διάρκεια από τα βραχέα, όταν μπαίνεις σε ταξί λες του ταξιτζή:
"Πολυτεχνιουουπολιι Ζοογρααφουου, πααραακααλοο"
κι ο ταξιτζής δεν σε πάει στο κοντινότερο νοσοκομείο μπας και προλάβουν το εγκεφαλικό; Ή έστω δε σε ρωτάει "αλλοδαπός είσαι φίλε, γιατί βλέπω δυσκολεύεσαι λίγο με τα ελληνικά;"
Εκτός αν τα τραγουδάς αντί να τα μιλάς, όπως το ρετσιτατίβο στις όπερες, οπότε έχουμε άλλα προβλήματα.

Από την άλλη, αν είναι να ανησυχείς για τη γλώσσα, μήπως θα έπρεπε αντί για τα μακρά και τα βραχέα να σε απασχολεί η αυξανόμενη χρήση αγγλισμών του τύπου "δε γεννήθηκα χτες" στο λεξιλόγιό μας; 
Ή μήπως είναι "δεν γεννιιιθιικαα χτες"; 
Αλήθεια, το διπλό σύμφωνο το προφέρεις διπλό; "δεν γεν-νιιιθιικαα χτες"


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 3, 2015)

Λύστε μου μια απορία, αγαπητέ Ruskin. Όταν λέτε σε κάποιον "εδώ ζω" προφέρετε "εδόο ζόο";


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 3, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι ο/η Ράσκιν (θα πρότεινα να δηλώσει το φύλο στα settings, για να μην του/της το αλλάζουμε άθελά μας) μάλλον εννοεί ότι όταν προφέρει κάθε λέξη έχει συγχρόνως τη νοερή εικόνα της ορθογραφίας αυτής της λέξης. Δηλαδή, όταν λέει "η σορός" εννοώντας πτώμα, "βλέπει" το όμικρον και όχι το ωμέγα που θα υπήρχε αν μιλούσε για τον "σωρό". Ίσως να μοιάζει λιγάκι με εκείνη την ιδιότητα κάποιων ανθρώπων να βλέπουν χρώματα στους ήχους. 

Αν παρόλα αυτά επιμένει ότι δεν ισχύει τίποτα από αυτά που γράφω παραπάνω και όντως ισχυρίζεται ότι ακούει (ή προφέρει) διαφορετικά το "ο" από το "ω", τότε έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις: 

Αν κάποιος είναι αναλφάβητος και δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει ούτε όμικρον ούτε ωμέγα, πώς τα προφέρει αυτά τα δύο; Βραχέα ή μακρά;
Όταν ακούμε κάποιον να μην τα προφέρει διαφορετικά, πρέπει να συμπεράνουμε ότι είναι ή αναλφάβητος ή αμόρφωτος/ανορθόγραφος;
Όταν ακούμε έναν μορφωμένο να μην προφέρει διαφορετικά το όμικρον από το ωμέγα, τι πρέπει να συμπεράνουμε; Ότι δεν έχει διδαχτεί να μιλάει σωστά και χρειάζεται επειγόντως φροντιστήριο;


----------

